# The American Dream ( Who Really Dethroned Iggy Azalea ? )



## Australian

Self made millionaire ayt 15 Danielle Bregoli (worth 7 million and rising daily) :

Her journey.

​

.
.
.
.
.
.



​






















Recently Nominated alongside Nikki Minaj and Carli B for a Billboard award.....



....

​


----------



## Marshall Stack

The only thing that would make that worse is if there is a sex tape with her and Dr. Phil.


----------



## hazmat7719

I am in disbelief that this passes for entertainment at this point. It also is crazy that someone can make this a multi million dollar career.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Crazy that she is only 15. Gotta give her props for getting such a fast start.
Dr. Phil seems like utter junk... she might be the only half way decent thing to come out of that train wreck of a show.


----------



## Lo-Tek

What’s the deal with Phil?
How is a grown man insulting a 13 year old kid on TV? This guy will do anything for a buck. What a sleazeball.

Danielle is right; that Dr. Phil audience is a bunch of hos. lol

Good for her.

How is that crap even on television.


----------



## Trident

Round my parts we call that show “ DR. BS”
Wonder if that ass is even a DR...


----------



## Marshall Stack

Lo-Tek said:


> What’s the deal with Phil?
> How is a grown man insulting a 13 year old kid on TV? This guy will do anything for a buck. What a sleazeball.
> 
> Danielle is right; that Dr. Phil audience is a bunch of hos. lol
> 
> Good for her.
> 
> How is that crap even on television.


And the audience applauded when she called them hos...


----------



## Nkyrental

Shows how far the 49% of our population in the US that pays no taxes has dipped, seems like in just the last 10 years or so.


----------



## anitoli

Nkyrental said:


> Shows how far the 49% of our population in the US that pays no taxes has dipped, seems like in just the last 10 years or so.


That a real hard slap at the 1%...........................


----------



## Australian

Lo-Tek said:


> What’s the deal with Phil?
> How is a grown man insulting a 13 year old kid on TV? This guy will do anything for a buck. What a sleazeball.
> 
> Danielle is right; that Dr. Phil audience is a bunch of hos. lol
> 
> Good for her.
> 
> How is that crap even on television.



To be sure!

This one backfired on DrPhil. 
His incompetence is on full display.


----------



## Australian

Trident said:


> Round my parts we call that show “ DR. BS”
> Wonder if that ass is even a DR...




He’s what you call a quack.


----------



## Australian

hazmat7719 said:


> I am in disbelief that this passes for entertainment at this point. It also is crazy that someone can make this a multi million dollar career.



People are buying it, and she has a voice that is breaking down injustices in society. Hip Hop is a real live movement changing the world.

Metal today is but an echo of a past dead movement. I like Metal better than Hip Hop, but Its just going through its paces.

DrPhil stands for oppression.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Dr. Phil is the antichrist.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Hopefully she’ll get Weinsteined


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Hopefully she’ll get Weinsteined



You think Weinstein could have a shot?
He’ll make the big mistake DrPhil made that body size has any bearing on anything.


----------



## Trident

Hey Aus, we need to make sure we call his ass DR.BS , he is not worthy of Dr. Phil


----------



## ampmadscientist

Australian said:


> Self made millionaire ayt 15 Danielle Bregoli (worth 7 million and rising daily) :
> 
> Her journey.
> ​



Oh my fucking god, that chick sucks.

"...she has a voice that is breaking down injustices in society..."

I don't know about breaking down injustices, but I think her voice broke my headphones.
My headphones aren't suck-proof, that's the problem.


----------



## mirrorman

Fucking horrible.
As is Iggy Azalea, whom she "dethroned".
But she is very young, so there may be hope for her yet.
But probably not.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

I don't have much to contribute to this thread other than to say I love Iggy's big ass. Love her a-pipe!


----------



## Marshall Stack

White trash trying to be ghetto.


----------



## Australian

ampmadscientist said:


> Oh my fucking god, that chick sucks.
> 
> "...she has a voice that is breaking down injustices in society..."
> 
> I don't know about breaking down injustices, but I think her voice broke my headphones.
> My headphones aren't suck-proof, that's the problem.



Hit her up on Facebook, she buy you some new headphones.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Hit her up on Facebook, she buy you some new headphones.


Cash her outside and maybe she'll give you an STD.


----------



## Australian

“This Is America” has 128.5 million views in 11 days. Trending#1 on YouTube atm.

Numbers dont lie:


​


----------



## Derek S

Marshall Stack said:


> Cash her outside and maybe she'll give you an STD.


lol..to be fair, that probably is her lone, real talent.


----------



## Australian

The big day has arrived that could change the course of music.
The Billboard Awards!
Will Danielle Bregoli(Bhad Bhabie)
win?


Lest we forget!


----------



## Lo-Tek




----------



## Australian

Our girl Danielle Bregoli didnt win.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Our girl Danielle Bregoli didnt win.



The show is fixed!


----------



## hazmat7719

LPMarshall hack said:


> The show is fixed!


The show still has some integrity.


----------



## Marshall Stack

The judges must be a bunch of hoes!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I only watch for the political messages. These artists know what they’re talking about


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> I only watch for the political messages. These artists know what they’re talking about



I doubt they could do any worse than the tools currently in office. lol


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> I doubt they could do any worse than the tools currently in office. lol


They can do worse, and they are doing worse.


----------



## Coronado

Australian said:


> “This Is America” has 128.5 million views in 11 days. Trending#1 on YouTube atm.
> 
> Numbers dont lie:
> 
> 
> ​




I did watch this - love it or hate it, it is definitely getting a lot of attention. Did you watch the "I'm not a racist" video? Another one that's getting a lot of views and discussion. 

For Danielle, her style may not be liked by all, but I have to give her credit for taking advantage of her 15 mins with Dr. Phil. Had she not said "meet me outside, howbawdaaat", she may not be where she is today. She jumped on that window, and 5 minutes later Atlantic signed her. Huge video numbers (hell, she could probably live well off of the youtube $$ alone at this point). She came in at the right time, and kids can relate to her. I don't know if her style/skills will stand the test of time, but if she's smart, she'll never have to work a day in her life again.


----------



## ampmadscientist

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I don't have much to contribute to this thread other than to say I love Iggy's big ass. Love her a-pipe!


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> They can do worse, and they are doing worse.



Boy, I disagree....but I loathe politics and politicians. Sleazy sleazeballs. ymmv


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I only watch for the political messages. These artists know what they’re talking about



That is something that ruins the award shows. If they h


Coronado said:


> I did watch this - love it or hate it, it is definitely getting a lot of attention. Did you watch the "I'm not a racist" video? Another one that's getting a lot of views and discussion.
> 
> For Danielle, her style may not be liked by all, but I have to give her credit for taking advantage of her 15 mins with Dr. Phil. Had she not said "meet me outside, howbawdaaat", she may not be where she is today. She jumped on that window, and 5 minutes later Atlantic signed her. Huge video numbers (hell, she could probably live well off of the youtube $$ alone at this point). She came in at the right time, and kids can relate to her. I don't know if her style/skills will stand the test of time, but if she's smart, she'll never have to work a day in her life again.



Yep I’ve seen “I’m not a racist”.
Its powerful too.

Danielle is the new age-live well and live in abundance.
Quick witted and confident.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> Boy, I disagree....but I loathe politics and politicians. Sleazy sleazeballs. ymmv


So true! Some are worse than others.


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> So true! Some are worse than others.


I feel like I'm in the movie "Groundhogs Day".


----------



## Marshall Stack

How old is Danielle now?


----------



## Marshall Stack

Nevermind, she is on Wikipedia and is 15.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall Stack said:


> Nevermind, she is on Wikipedia and is 15.


Lol...still would?


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> Lol...still would?


No....


----------



## Australian

She gon' need Doctor Phil soon. This tattooed face rapper is accusing her of having under age sex with Trippy Red ...LoL this crowd she hangin' wid cant be healthy . .


----------



## Trident

Australian said:


> She gon' need Doctor Phil soon. This tattooed face rapper is accusing her of having under age sex with Trippy Red ...LoL this crowd she hangin' wid cant be healthy . .



They all gun’ need DR BS soon..Lmfao


----------



## Australian

Trident said:


> They all gun’ need DR BS soon..Lmfao




Yep I can see this going full circle. 3 years of crack and hanging with the hood, and then she'll run out or money and DR BS will be there at the crossroads offering 1 million for an exclusive interview.
Her only hope is Oprah.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Sub humans


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> She gon' need Doctor Phil soon. This tattooed face rapper is accusing her of having under age sex with Trippy Red ...LoL this crowd she hangin' wid cant be healthy . .



Can't understand any of it. I don't speak street.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Sub humans



I really think that this is even below sub-human.
Every country has them, and I wouldnt be surprised if not too far down the track, they’ll be kept away from society like they did with lepers.


----------



## Lo-Tek




----------



## Australian

Lo-Tek said:


>



Jail. Ha ha...its no so bad is it? Arent they becoming more of a holiday resort?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> She gon' need Doctor Phil soon. This tattooed face rapper is accusing her of having under age sex with Trippy Red ...LoL this crowd she hangin' wid cant be healthy . .



I hit Play and lasted 11 seconds. These vermin need to be purged from society.


----------



## JacksonCharvelAddict

Just thought I would point out that nobody that owns a Marshall stack has kids that act like this. Marshall has fixed more families than Doctor Phil.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Can't understand any of it. I don't speak street.




I didnt understand it either. I nearly got sucked into thinking I need to know what it all meant.


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> I hit Play and lasted 11 seconds. These vermin need to be purged from society.



That’ll never happen. Vermin run the show and are held in high regard in America.



CharvelFan said:


> Just thought I would point out that nobody that owns a Marshall stack has kids that act like this. Marshall has fixed more families than Doctor Phil.



False. Marshalls are like a gate-way drug; they lead to debauchery and sinfully good times. They have profoundly undermined the bedrock of traditional society. Thankfully. lol


----------



## Lo-Tek

Marshall Stack said:


> Can't understand any of it. I don't speak street.



How can you not understand it?
Is English not your native language?


----------



## Australian

Who is Leanne Rimes.....?


----------



## Cthulhu

Wuteva! Ya’ll MF hoez jus mad cuz yal aynt gittn payd like Bhad Bhabie, howboutdat?!? 

Yawl bishis needz 2 step yur gaim up!


----------



## Trident

Lo-Tek said:


> How can you not understand it?
> Is English not your native language?


Push #1 for English and # 2 to disconnect


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Who is Leanne Rimes.....?



Not sure who the bigger idiot is...the dumb ass kid, or the jackass TMZ guy who keeps saying “yo...”

He’s so hood. Where is an isis suicide bomber when you need one?


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> Not sure who the bigger idiot is...the dumb ass kid, or the jackass TMZ guy who keeps saying “yo...”
> 
> He’s so hood. Where is an isis suicide bomber when you need one?



Why do you hate America?
What did we ever do to your people that you dislike our values so much?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> Why do you hate America?
> What did we ever do to your people that you dislike our values so much?


You made me hate America....all the shit you talked about it finally made me see the light.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Who is Leanne Rimes.....?



From the sound of her name, Leanne Rimes must be a rapper, right?


----------



## Marshall Stack

Lo-Tek said:


> Why do you hate America?
> What did we ever do to your people that you dislike our values so much?


Is Danielle your sister?


----------



## Lo-Tek

Marshall Stack said:


> Is Danielle your sister?



Uh, no.
I just find it amusing that she seems to trigger people.
I can’t even say I like her music. Haven’t even really listened though. Dr. Phil is worse.

I just can’t bring myself to care.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Lo-Tek said:


> Uh, no.
> I just find it amusing that she seems to trigger people.
> I can’t even say I like her music. Haven’t even really listened though. Dr. Phil is worse.
> 
> I just can’t bring myself to care.


Because she is the anti-christ. My dog told me and I don't even have a dog. *mind blown*


----------



## Derek S

Not that anyone _really_ cares, but honestly, we've seen this story hundreds and hundreds of times - dime a dozen youngster falls face first by happy accident into fame and fortune without having to really work for anything, no actual respect from her peers, no legitimate talent she can reassure herself she possess, etc...everything was gained by chance, a straight up lottery winner in reality (not that she privately cares, she gots paid and won't have to work, she happy enuff wit dat I'm sure). If you dislike her, it should bring a smile to your face when you think about those that went down this exact same path before her and ended up right where they started. The list of young celebs (actors, music stars, athletes, rappers, etc) ending up losing it all is way, way too long to start listing them. If she's lucky she'll beat the odds but I dunno, this one in particular screams "uneducated twit" and I have a feeling she'll probably end up back in the gutter (or an early grave) before she's 40.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Derek S said:


> Not that anyone _really_ cares, but honestly, we've seen this story hundreds and hundreds of times - dime a dozen youngster falls face first by happy accident into fame and fortune without having to really work for anything, no actual respect from her peers, no legitimate talent she can reassure herself she possess, etc...everything was gained by chance, a straight up lottery winner in reality (not that she privately cares, she gots paid and won't have to work, she happy enuff wit dat I'm sure). If you dislike her, it should bring a smile to your face when you think about those that went down this exact same path before her and ended up right where they started. The list of young celebs (actors, music stars, athletes, rappers, etc) ending up losing it all is way, way too long to start listing them. If she's lucky she'll beat the odds but I dunno, this one in particular screams "uneducated twit" and I have a feeling she'll probably end up back in the gutter (or an early grave) before she's 40.



You could very well be right.
OTOH- she actually can rap okay considering her age and the lyrics in “These Heaux” aren’t terrible. I don’t know if she actually wrote it though.
She actually seems fairly intelligent. She shut Dr. Phil up and shut down the clucking hens in the audience with no problem.
Hats off to her for that.


----------



## JacksonCharvelAddict

Dr. Phil is the worst thing in the world. He has less class than Jerry Springer. Dr. Phil meddles in real peoples lives so he can go on TV and act superior. Jerry Springer just paid some midgets to rip off strippers dresses and throw chairs. Springer never pretended he was something that he wasn't. His show was crap TV and he knew it.


----------



## JacksonCharvelAddict

LPMarshall hack said:


> Not sure who the bigger idiot is...the dumb ass kid, or the jackass TMZ guy who keeps saying “yo...”
> 
> He’s so hood. Where is an isis suicide bomber when you need one?



I am going to have to go with the TMZ reporter.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> From the sound of her name, Leanne Rimes must be a rapper, right?





Derek S said:


> Not that anyone _really_ cares, but honestly, we've seen this story hundreds and hundreds of times - dime a dozen youngster falls face first by happy accident into fame and fortune without having to really work for anything, no actual respect from her peers, no legitimate talent she can reassure herself she possess, etc...everything was gained by chance, a straight up lottery winner in reality (not that she privately cares, she gots paid and won't have to work, she happy enuff wit dat I'm sure). If you dislike her, it should bring a smile to your face when you think about those that went down this exact same path before her and ended up right where they started. The list of young celebs (actors, music stars, athletes, rappers, etc) ending up losing it all is way, way too long to start listing them. If she's lucky she'll beat the odds but I dunno, this one in particular screams "uneducated twit" and I have a feeling she'll probably end up back in the gutter (or an early grave) before she's 40.



This chic is preety well connected.
And she’s got the xfactor.
I watched her live and she needs to get better at holding the stage, but she learns and get things done and moving at the speed of light.

This is the new age. School teaches data that a student doesnt need to live in the real world, and suffocates art and stifles thought.
Danielle Bregoli made 7,000,000 in a year at 14yo.
Jane Smith the girl next door and a book worm hasnt even left first base, and will probably go into therapy after her high school crush rebuffs her.
Who is smarter?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I still can’t believe she actually made 7 million. I bet they’re inflating her worth to appear more relevant than she is.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I still can’t believe she actually made 7 million. I bet they’re inflating her worth to appear more relevant than she is.



She's got two managers.
This is from an article on the net: "...she celebrates recently becoming the youngest female artist in two decades to have three tracks land on the Billboard Hot 100."

She has a reality TV show starting soon.

She's getting rich, her mum is probably getting laid..its a win/win.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> She's got two managers.
> This is from an article on the net: "...she celebrates recently becoming the youngest female artist in two decades to have three tracks land on the Billboard Hot 100."
> 
> She has a reality TV show starting soon.
> 
> She's getting rich, her mum is probably getting laid..its a win/win.


Yet everyone else is a hoe...


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Yet everyone else is a hoe...




At 1:30 she slams the Kardashians. And mothers holding banners "we will not catch you outside". 

She cant do no wrong imo.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> At 1:30 she slams the Kardashians. And mothers holding banners "we will not catch you outside".
> 
> She cant do no wrong imo.



You love her music!


----------



## Lo-Tek

Marshall Stack said:


> Yet everyone else is a hoe...



In a sense it is true; we mostly do what we do for money. So essentially whores. lol
Sad but true.


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> You love her music!


She had him at "cash me outside"...


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> You love her music!



Negative yer honor.

But she’ll do at least two really good songs in the next two years.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Marshall Stack said:


> She had him at "cash me outside"...


She had me at $7,000,000.

I'm not proud...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

So which thug assed rapper is gonna knock her up?


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> So which thug assed rapper is gonna knock her up?


Dr. Phil. How bout dat?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall Stack said:


> Dr. Phil. How bout dat?


Does he have face tattoos and gold teef?


----------



## Lo-Tek

Somebody better call Infowars!
She admits she’s Illuminati ! lol



The living embodiment of the American Spirit.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Only in America is brainless thuggish punk assery rewarded


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Only in America is brainless thuggish punk assery rewarded



You’re referring to Dr Phil I take it.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> You’re referring to Dr Phil I take it.


Him too!


----------



## Australian

He's a hoe!


----------



## Marshall Stack

Lo-Tek said:


> Somebody better call Infowars!
> She admits she’s Illuminati ! lol
> 
> 
> 
> The living embodiment of the American Spirit.



Did she ever graduate from elementary school?


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Did she ever graduate from elementary school?



Grade 7 I think.
Shes home shooled now.



She’s making LA great again.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> He's a hoe!


It’s spelled ”heaux”


----------



## LPMarshall hack

The paparazzi is to blame for her and heauxs like her. All paparazzi should be sent to North Korean death camps.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Grade 7 I think.
> Shes home shooled now.
> 
> 
> 
> She’s making LA great again.



All of that is pathetic. The TMZ guy is kissing ass, laughing over the top, finishing her answers while she plods on like she is too busy for him. Why do people care about any of this?


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> All of that is pathetic. The TMZ guy is kissing ass, laughing over the top, finishing her answers while she plods on like she is too busy for him. Why do people care about any of this?



She’s a big deal. She put out a post a few days ago that she’s going to be dropping 15 songs on Spotify nxt month.


----------



## Trident

Australian said:


> You’re referring to Dr Phil I take it.



Dr.Phil = DR. BS
n he needs some gold teefus


----------



## GuitarIV

Lo-Tek said:


> Somebody better call Infowars!
> She admits she’s Illuminati ! lol
> 
> 
> 
> The living embodiment of the American Spirit.




The fuck did I just watch?
And how is it possible that I can feel my holy principle of never using physical violence against a woman melt away?
I just wanna punch her in the face.


----------



## Derek S

Marshall Stack said:


> Why do people care about any of this?


Only kids around her age or younger do, I mean for the most part anyway, what else are they gonna be into? I'm guessing teens and pre-teens will click, watch and listen to just about anything remotely related to their world, and she is a cartoon character, perfect to latch on to lol...the rest of the planet probably has no clue or could care less who she is, unless of course they're also on the band wagon and feel they can profit from it somehow (ahem, like TMZ and the tabloid rubbish crowd), like the record label that wisely saw an opportunity with her, knowing the easily influenced youngsters will spend money on garbage if everyone else is too - so why not package it, label it and sell, sell, sell. I promise you, she is no true "artist", has no real talent/skill, etc....she is a "packaged property" right now, like bazillions that came before her....eventually when her moment passes and she's no longer marketable, she'll be forgotten in a hurry.


----------



## Lo-Tek

She might get forgotten but maybe not. She can rap ok so it’s possible she’ll have a career.
Hard to say.



GuitarIV said:


> The fuck did I just watch?
> And how is it possible that I can feel my holy principle of never using physical violence against a woman melt away?
> I just wanna punch her in the face.



I wonder how it’s possible people get so angry too. It’s just another silly pop star.
I like that she makes people angry. It’s funny when people are mad. I like Miley for the same reason. lol


----------



## Australian

It’s easy to overlook the fact that she’s working hard in the studio, keeping appointments her managers set up for her, and keeping up with rehearsals, and is on tour atm.
She’s working hard! Doesnt she deserve more credit?


----------



## ricksconnected

.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> .



Thats a start, but we’d love to hear your opinion on this new found stardust.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Thats a start, but we’d love to hear your opinion on this new found stardust.


She’s even an avatar now. The haters can’t ignore her success any longer!


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> She’s even an avatar now. The haters can’t ignore her success any longer!



I want to see her car collection make Beibers pale in comparison.


----------



## Derek S

Australian said:


> I want to see her car collection make Beibers pale in comparison.


Beiber has the criminal record tho (more street cred lol).


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Derek S said:


> Beiber has the criminal record tho (more street cred lol).


But this chick doesn’t listen to her mom. Pretty hard core.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> Thats a start, but we’d love to hear your opinion on this new found stardust.




there is just so much I can say on this kid, and her parents. 
im sure nobody is interested in my opinions period. any topic
for that matter.


----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


> there is just so much I can say on this kid, and her parents.
> im sure nobody is interested in my opinions period. any topic
> for that matter.


Katie Sunshine and I agree.


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> Katie Sunshine and I agree.




I knew it! no wonder she wont answer my calls.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> there is just so much I can say on this kid, and her parents.
> im sure nobody is interested in my opinions period. any topic
> for that matter.






GuitarIV said:


> The fuck did I just watch?
> And how is it possible that I can feel my holy principle of never using physical violence against a woman melt away?
> I just wanna punch her in the face.




Word on the street is she’s adorable:


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> Beiber has the criminal record tho (more street cred lol).


 

She is on 5 years probation. Not bad for a 13 year old.


----------



## Australian

Here’s an idea. Lets have a rap verse competition about Danielle Bregoli.
The only rules are it has to have the line “cash me ousside” in it.

Winner gets a cookie.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Anybody else concerned about Australian's unhealthy obsession with Danielle?


----------



## ricksconnected

roflmao.


----------



## Australian

I hope she tours here. I’ll be there screaming in a frenzy when she yells those phrases to the crowd “yo mamas a bitch ” .

White girl taking the booty from the hood.


----------



## Australian

...


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Anybody else concerned about Australian's unhealthy obsession with Danielle?



I’m insulted. You’ve never asked Rick what his weird obsession with dead people is all about.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> I’m insulted. You’ve never asked Rick what his weird obsession with dead people is all about.




roflmao


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> I’m insulted. You’ve never asked Rick what his weird obsession with dead people is all about.


Dead people are more interesting than Danielle. Plus, I don't have to figure out what they are saying.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian, maybe you could change your username to reflect where you come from and your love for Danielle. Something like "Down Under Danielle".


I'm just giving you sh*t btw. Hope you are not taking it personal.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Australian, maybe you could change your username to reflect where you come from and your love for Danielle. Something like "Down Under Danielle".
> 
> 
> I'm just giving you sh*t btw. Hope you are not taking it personal.



I called her and told her what you said.
She wasnt happy.


----------



## ricksconnected

what a loser this chic really is.


----------



## Derek S

I have a related question....who the fuck is Iggy Azalea?


----------



## ricksconnected

Derek S said:


> I have a related question....who the fuck is Iggy Azalea?




England's kim Kardashian.


----------



## Trident

I am shocked that this thread has gone as far as it has...
I am with Rick this chick is a real loser that made some serious cash....


----------



## Lo-Tek

Still don’t get why she’s a loser?
Look at many of the rock heros of the past....they are of worse moral character it seems.
Wanna talk about losers- those old rockers were often real scumbags.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo Tek is right. This girl is who we fathers should want our daughters to be like. Stop hating


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> Lo Tek is right. This girl is who we fathers should want our daughters to be like. Stop hating



I don’t know about that. lol
But she is a great American!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

We hate her because we don’t like seeing entitled cunts get their way. Because of this, we (except Lo tek) want to see her strung out, penniless, and knocked up by years end. Then we win.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> I don’t know about that. lol
> But she is a great American!


So are you my friend.


----------



## ricksconnected

this chic gets paid by the public for cursing and causing trouble. 
its all funny until other peoples kids start to act like her too. 
entitled and the world owes her already and shes only 14.


----------



## Derek S

ricksconnected said:


> England's kim Kardashian.


Ahh, check...that clears that up. Does she look like a mannequin too lol?


----------



## Australian

Before you call her a loser, she is doing what 75% of her generation hope they could do: Make money from doing what she loves to do.

She’s taken a rocket ride to become a celebrity, rapper and I wouldnt be surprised if she’s good at acting.

She’s not one dimensional. She can censure herself as needed or go hammer and tongs.
That sets her apart from the jabbering loser on the street.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> this chic gets paid by the public for cursing and causing trouble.
> its all funny until other peoples kids start to act like her too.
> entitled and the world owes her already and shes only 14.



Yeah kill anything that moves.


----------



## ricksconnected

explain that one.


----------



## ricksconnected

Derek S said:


> Ahh, check...that clears that up. Does she look like a mannequin too lol?




from behind it looks like a beginners golf course. all divots


----------



## LPMarshall hack

ricksconnected said:


> from behind it looks like a beginners golf course. all divots


I’d plow any one of those divots!


----------



## ricksconnected

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’d plow any one of those divots!




lol


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’d plow any one of those divots!


That is nice of you to use a farm implement to fill in the divots.


----------



## ricksconnected

goes hand in hand with her back side doesn't it?


----------



## Australian

Who’s backside are you talking about-Iggys?


----------



## Australian

This Danielles latest post on Facebook:
“9th grade coulda got A’s, but fuck school now I get M’s #bhabieway”

Ha ha ha... how can anyone not like her.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> View attachment 48359
> 
> 
> This Danielles latest post on Facebook:
> “9th grade coulda got A’s, but fuck school now I get M’s #bhabieway”
> 
> Ha ha ha... how can anyone not like her.



Aus, she’s laughing at YOU!!


----------



## Micky

I thought this was Iggy:


----------



## LPMarshall hack

If you look closely, iggys (Iggy pop) chest looks like a sad face saying “please cover me up or kill me”.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Aus, she’s laughing at YOU!!



She’s laughing at a screwed up schooling system that keeps the vibrant youth out of the work force so that old people arent made redundant.


----------



## slide222

now this is more like it


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> She’s laughing at a screwed up schooling system that keeps the vibrant youth out of the work force so that old people arent made redundant.


Yeah..... That is what she is thinking. And now monkeys are going to fly out of my butt.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Yeah..... That is what she is thinking. And now monkeys are going to fly out of my butt.




Have you become a hater?
Hang in there. We’re nearly on 10 pages of utter bullshit. That would have to be a MF record.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Have you become a hater?
> Hang in there. We’re nearly on 10 pages of utter bullshit. That would have to be a MF record.


Not a hater. Just don't get why people give her attention.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Not a hater. Just don't get why people give her attention.



Its not going to stop any time soon.
Americas Country Music sweetheart has now put her hand up to work with the “cash me ousside girl”.

http://thehollywoodunlocked.com/leann-rimes-says-shes-down-to-collaborate-with-danielle-bregoli/


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> Its not going to stop any time soon.
> Americas Country Music sweetheart has now put her hand up to work with the “cash me ousside girl”.
> 
> http://thehollywoodunlocked.com/leann-rimes-says-shes-down-to-collaborate-with-danielle-bregoli/




saw this. that's crazy isn't it?


----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


> saw this. that's crazy isn't it?


I think all of this has been foretold in Revelations.


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> I think all of this has been foretold in Revelations.




I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Australian

So if Leanne Rimes records with “Bhad Bhabie”, it means the end of the world is nigh? Maybe Leanne will be exiled from Nashville.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> saw this. that's crazy isn't it?



But we know that its going to have the world click on that song to have a listen, when released.
I know I couldnt resist wanting to hear it.


----------



## ricksconnected

pure marketing


----------



## Trident




----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> pure marketing



Fantastic marketing!
Gotta hand it to these boys-what powerhouse of a marketing team.

But there has to be a marketable product-or no dice.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Fantastic marketing!
> Gotta hand it to these boys-what powerhouse of a marketing team.
> 
> But there has to be a marketable product-or no dice.


Do you really think she has rapping ability? I'm not a fan of the genre so I can't tell. I think the tone of her voice is thin and shrill though. ..


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Do you really think she has rapping ability? I'm not a fan of the genre so I can't tell. I think the tone of her voice is thin and shrill though. ..



Drake is probably the best current rapper in the business imo.
And she’s not anywhere in that ballpark.
But she seems to have the rhythm and accent for it. But I know shit about the art of Rap. 








I still havnt heard any rap that will hold their own like these songs:


----------



## Derek S

Iggy Pop...lol..that guy must think/believe he looks good for his age so his ego/pride is telling him to keep performing shirtless...but there comes a time when you're lying to yourself and peeps should know when to keep it covered (Mr. Scary Lynch is kidding himself too, it'd actually be _more hip_ if they showed they knew it was time to keep the shirts on...Axl figured this out lol).

LMAO at Lee Ann Rimes...she hasn't been relevant in the music world for like what, 20 years, OF COURSE she'd jump on any scrap of opportunity to get her name mentioned and cash in on something selling in today's market lol (honestly, it IS smart, we already know kids today buy/like/click _anything_, they could even change roles and maybe she would be the guest rapper in the collab, change her name to Lee Ann Rhymes and start a new phase of her "career" lol).


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> LMAO at Lee Ann Rimes...she hasn't been relevant in the music world for like what, 20 years, OF COURSE she'd jump on any scrap of opportunity to get her name mentioned and cash in on something selling in today's market lol (honestly, it IS smart, we already know kids today buy/like/click _anything_, they could even change roles and maybe she would be the guest rapper in the collab, change her name to Lee Ann Rhymes and start a new phase of her "career" lol).



lol LeAnn Rimes is slirping all this new found fame and attention like the desert rain.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Australian

Dogs of Doom said:


>




I like her better than Miley Cyrus.
The album Twisted Angel that Desmond Child had a lot to do with is one of the great pop albums imo.


----------



## ricksconnected

would you "tap" Miley though?


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> would you "tap" Miley though?



Nah, she strikes as being the stalking type.


----------



## Lo-Tek

ricksconnected said:


> would you "tap" Miley though?


----------



## ricksconnected

I take it that's a YES lo-tek


----------



## ricksconnected




----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


>


http://goo.gl/images/G6VVH1
She has high cheekbones like Katy.

Dang it, how do I get it to post the photo instead of the link?


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> http://goo.gl/images/G6VVH1
> She has high cheekbones like Katy.
> 
> Dang it, how do I get it to post the photo instead of the link?



A video clip of LeAnn’s and Bhabie’s song and Katie doing some hooping in the clip too.. How Bout Dat!!!


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> http://goo.gl/images/G6VVH1
> She has high cheekbones like Katy.
> 
> Dang it, how do I get it to post the photo instead of the link?




if you weren't try to post pics I took then...….. here just let me help you.


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> She has high cheekbones like Katy.



but that's where it ends.


----------



## Lo-Tek

ricksconnected said:


> I take it that's a YES lo-tek



Sure, she can even stalk me. I won’t mind. lol


----------



## Coronado

Australian said:


> She gon' need Doctor Phil soon. This tattooed face rapper is accusing her of having under age sex with Trippy Red ...LoL this crowd she hangin' wid cant be healthy . .




That's Tekashi69 - big time in the rap game, backed by Bloods in NYC. Tons of drama with him "checking in" (giving respect) when he visits different states. I thought him and Danielle had a beef? She's pissed at Tripple Red, so I guess she's making nice with Tekashi. I do a little volunteer work here in Dallas with kids, they like to fill me in on "what's cool" - they think i'm an old fart.


----------



## ricksconnected

Coronado said:


> I do a little volunteer work here in Dallas with kids, they like to fill me in on "what's cool" - they think i'm an old fart.



nope. tell'em your just a fart.


----------



## Australian

Coronado said:


> That's Tekashi69 - big time in the rap game, backed by Bloods in NYC. Tons of drama with him "checking in" (giving respect) when he visits different states. I thought him and Danielle had a beef? She's pissed at Tripple Red, so I guess she's making nice with Tekashi. I do a little volunteer work here in Dallas with kids, they like to fill me in on "what's cool" - they think i'm an old fart.



She had a beef with SixNine because he released a video of him saying that Trippie Red had sex with Bhad Bhabie, but it turns out that she only kissed him.

That reads like a Sioux Indian kindergarden.


----------



## ricksconnected

I bet she does porn in a few yrs.


----------



## Lo-Tek

ricksconnected said:


> if you weren't try to post pics I took then...….. here just let me help you.



She needs to get rid rid of the friggin' hula hoops. What, is she 15 years old?
Time to move on to the stripper pole already.
Speaking of porn, she seems like a prime candidate.


----------



## ricksconnected

she started the hoop thing for me, but our carpet cleaner stole a tape and then 
it got "leaked" to the public. next thing I know Marshall Stack saw the leaked video
and next thing I know...………….. well never mind.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> I bet she does porn in a few yrs.



Probably not. She’s Italian so she’d have morals.


----------



## Australian

Ok this thread has reached 10 pages. My job is done here.

I’ll be around trying to help Vinsanitizer get a couple of his failed threads up off the ground.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> Ok this thread has reached 10 pages. My job is done here.
> 
> I’ll be around trying to help Vinsanitizer get a couple of his failed threads up off the ground.




ROFLMAO. 'til it hurts.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> I’ll be around trying to help Vinsanitizer get a couple of his failed threads up off the ground.


You can't polish turds.


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> You can't polish turds.




sure can. hold it by the clean end.


----------



## Trident

I heard the chinese can polish them well...
And SOMEONE HIGHJACK this thread already..


Australian said:


> Ok this thread has reached 10 pages. My job is done here.
> 
> I’ll be around trying to help Vinsanitizer get a couple of his failed threads up off the ground.


----------



## Australian

Trident said:


> I heard the chinese can polish them well...
> And SOMEONE HIGHJACK this thread already..



But are we finished with Bregoli or just scratched the surface? An educational video and a piece of wisdom by Bregoli:







✔

Don’t judge people by the mistakes they make, but rather by how they fix them.......hoe

3:38 PM - May 23, 2018


----------



## Marshall Stack

Why do I picture Australian as Deniro's character in "Taxi Driver"? You know, with a Mohawk and trying to save an underage hoe.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Why do I picture Australian as Deniro's character in "Taxi Driver"? You know, with a Mohawk and trying to save an underage hoe.



DeNero is my favorite actor.

I just want to see Bregoli make more money than than Beiber.

She’s charging $30,000 just to make public appearances. He he 

“The 13-year-old charges up to $30,000 per meet and greet. THIRTY THOUSAND DOLLARS. *Cash* her outside indeed.”


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> Don’t judge people by the mistakes they make, but rather by how they fix them.......



this I agree with. but waiting forever to fix them...………….. time is money


----------



## Lo-Tek

Australian said:


> Probably not. She’s Italian so she’d have morals.



Have you ever watched Italien porn? lol
When in Rome.....


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Probably not. She’s Italian so she’d have morals.


Tiberius, Caligula, Nero, and Mussolini were quite the moral Italians.


----------



## ricksconnected

I think he was kidding guys. lol


----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


> I think he was kidding guys. lol


Oh (Looks around room, scratches himself, goes back to staring at wall).


----------



## Lo-Tek

ricksconnected said:


> I think he was kidding guys. lol



I dunno....Aus really seems to love Italians.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Lo-Tek said:


> I dunno....Aus really seems to love Italians.


That's amore..


----------



## Marshall Stack

Marshall Stack said:


> Why do I picture Australian as Deniro's character in "Taxi Driver"? You know, with a Mohawk and trying to save an underage hoe.


I thought Australian was going to say in Deniro's voice: "You talking to me..?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I like pizza


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> I like pizza


I like having sex with mimes. I don't have to listen to them after the deed is done.


----------



## Australian

But if DeNero was her father, she’d be cussing on Instagram?
Probably not. But then that makes him a hypochryte.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Tiberius, Caligula, Nero, and Mussolini were quite the moral Italians.



And Neros fiddle turns out to be a lyre. They partied though.
But it was tough!
In a tough society its ok to have lots of bitches.


----------



## mickeydg5

I always thought the American dream was more like Hollywood in Kentucky.

Man, America is really sucking.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> I always thought the American dream was more like Hollywood in Kentucky.
> 
> Man, America is really sucking.



Dont blame me. I di’nt authorize the Masonry symbols on the back of dollar bills.


----------



## mickeydg5

Being facetious, I meant non of your or that shit really matters.

Being a "Simple Man" is what is closest to the American dream!

Everything else can FUUUUUCK oFFFF including Azalea. I would shiit storm that bitch to death which means bury her in shit.

Dollar bill and faggot symbols do not mean shiit either. I would trample them.


----------



## Marshall Stack

mickeydg5 said:


> Being facetious, I meant non of your or that shit really matters.
> 
> Being a "Simple Man" is what is closest to the American dream!
> 
> Everything else can FUUUUUCK oFFFF including Azalea. I would shiit storm that bitch to death which means bury her in shit.
> 
> Dollar bill and faggot symbols do not mean shiit either. I would trample them.


I bet you are fun at parties.


----------



## mickeydg5

Marshall Stack said:


> I bet you are fun at parties.


Can you imagine?


----------



## mickeydg5

The truth is I leave most bewildered but I suspect that is common in today's age.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Being facetious, I meant non of your or that shit really matters.
> 
> Being a "Simple Man" is what is closest to the American dream!
> 
> Everything else can FUUUUUCK oFFFF including Azalea. I would shiit storm that bitch to death which means bury her in shit.
> 
> Dollar bill and faggot symbols do not mean shiit either. I would trample them.
> 
> "Simple Man"?
> Ugh, terrible song. Terrible!!1! lol



"Simple Man"?

Ugh, what a terrible song.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> The truth is I leave most bewildered but I suspect that is common in today's age.



If the written word hadnt been invented, could ‘atomic fission’ be misconstrued as ‘atomic pigeon’? 

Is it true that using the word ‘discombobulate’ at least once in your daily conversation earns you respect amongst your peers?


----------



## Australian

Back on topic:



> B**** don’t compare me to Iggy // That old hoe is washed, And I’m lit // Wouldn’t pay her to wash my hip. – raps Danielle Bregoli



https://www.talkofweb.com/danielle-bregoli-lashes-iggy-azalea-rap-video-calls-names/


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> If the written word hadnt been invented, could ‘atomic fission’ be misconstrued as ‘atomic pigeon’?
> 
> Is it true that using the word ‘discombobulate’ at least once in your daily conversation earns you respect amongst your peers?


Hmmmm?


----------



## mickeydg5

I do not realize the American dream. I am not sure what it is. Is it money? I was told it was to be president when younger. Well if that is what it is then everyone has the right. Maybe that is the American dream.

I hope those nice young women get along.


----------



## Marshall Stack

mickeydg5 said:


> Hmmmm?


Double Hmmmmm?


----------



## Marshall Stack

Lo-Tek said:


> "Simple Man"?
> 
> Ugh, what a terrible song.



Mama told me when I was young, sit beside me my only son. She said ignore that lynyrd skynyrd song. She said troubles will come and they will pass. Danielle is a whore that is just out for cash.

And don't be an Australian kind of man, 
You'll end up doing time for stalking underage girls, and then you will have to end up using your hand.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> I do not realize the American dream. I am not sure what it is. Is it money? I was told it was to be president when younger. Well if that is what it is then everyone has the right. Maybe that is the American dream.
> 
> I hope those nice young women get along.



The American Dream is that which existed before society had speed limits.

The American Dream: "No fear."


----------



## Australian

Put a rap beat to that and its Brigoli


Marshall Stack said:


> Double Hmmmmm?




Mickydg5 and Marshall Stack, the results are in. You have both failed 
your espionage exam.


----------



## Marshall Stack

So Australian, have you written to Danielle? Be honest. A little catfishing maybe?


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> So Australian, have you written to Danielle? Be honest. A little catfishing maybe?




If she thought LeAnn Rimes was Buster Rhymes' sister, I don't count on her knowing Bach, Sir William Walton, Britten, Albeniz, Villa Lobos, or Steve Vai let alone Ronnie James Dio. pass! 
But Iggy Azalea would possibly know them.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> Put a rap beat to that and its Brigoli
> 
> 
> 
> Mickydg5 and Marshall Stack, the results are in. You have both failed
> your espionage exam.


Damnnit, now he is bringing another _rapper_ into the conversation. Who is this _Espionage_?

This thread should have been titled....................
"The American Dream, Calling All Rappers"


----------



## Trident




----------



## Marshall Stack

mickeydg5 said:


> This thread should have been titled....................
> "The Australian Wet Dream, Calling All Rappers"



Fixed...


----------



## Australian

Trident said:


>



I had my suspicions that this thread was haunted. People who wern’t in the thread are leaving.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Fixed...



The title will stay as is. Feel free to take the thread to a creepy place as you wish. This thread is a celebration of the dawn of free speech and a celebration of the end to youth enterprise oppression.


----------



## mickeydg5

I am all for stopping youth oppression or any oppression but not at the demise of somewhat normal civilization.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> I am all for stopping youth oppression or any oppression but not at the demise of somewhat normal civilization.



When is the last time you updated you charts at the U S Naval Observatory? Is your almanac intact?

Everyone has their own natural sextant.
When cultures stop shooting stars, they will stop looking and allow the GPS girl to look for them.

When your child stops looking up at celestial bodies, you might want to show them this trifle of a film. I’m guessing none of your children ever got a sextant for their birthday :


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> When is the last time you updated you charts at the U S Naval Observatory? Is your almanac intact?
> 
> Everyone has their own natural sextant.
> When cultures stop shooting stars, they will stop looking and allow the GPS girl to look for them.
> 
> When your child stops looking up at celestial bodies, you might want to show them this trifle of a film. I’m guessing none of your children ever got a sextant for their birthday :



I want the drugs that you take. Yeah baby!!!!


----------



## ricksconnected

lol


----------



## Australian

She’s using her social position to educate too. Thats admirable even to an Admiral:


----------



## ricksconnected




----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


>



Look at that. Soul mates.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Look at that. Soul mates.


Soul less mates....

Or sold their soul mates...


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Soul less mates....
> 
> Or sold their soul mates...



You’re a bonified hater. Pardon the pun. 

They’re alive so there must be a soul present. Even if Kims is made of clinker bricks.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> Even if Kims is made of clinker bricks.



her ass looks like a potato sack.


----------



## Derek S

Bricks? Well maybe her soul, but the exterior is more like plastic - to me all the Karcashian women look like mannequins (or possibly wax figures from the museum), extremely plastic and odd looking. To be fair, I'm not sure if it's just too much makeup or too much filtering on their cameras lol...but yeah, I've seen mannequins in stores that look more alive lol.


----------



## Lo-Tek

ricksconnected said:


>



Two Great Americans!
They truly represent the values of our Nation.
Given Kim’s recent outing to Washington I suspect she will enter public life.


----------



## ricksconnected

Lo-Tek said:


> Two Great Americans!
> They truly represent the values of our Nation.
> Given Kim’s recent outing to Washington I suspect she will enter public life.



im waiting to see how far she takes this action of hers. KK for prez?


----------



## ricksconnected

Derek S said:


> Bricks? Well maybe her soul, but the exterior is more like plastic - to me all the Karcashian women look like mannequins (or possibly wax figures from the museum), extremely plastic and odd looking. To be fair, I'm not sure if it's just too much makeup or too much filtering on their cameras lol...but yeah, I've seen mannequins in stores that look more alive lol.




Kylie was hot until she got her butt done up. now shes headed toward being a mini kim.
I just hope her porn video leak will be better than kim's.
Kloe seems like she would be fun to hang with though.


----------



## Marshall Stack

How about Bella Thorne? She is at least legal. .


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> How about Bella Thorne? She is at least legal. .




bella is hot yes shes of age.

she does have her good side.


----------



## ricksconnected

this one is super tough to beat too.


----------



## ricksconnected

perfect if ya ask me.


----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


> perfect if ya ask me.


 It just looks like it needs to be smacked; either with my open hand or my well known member.


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> It just looks like it needs to be smacked; either with my open hand or my well known member.




hopefully by my face before you show up lol.


----------



## Australian

What the heck is happening here?
And where’s Vin?


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> What the heck is happening here?
> And where’s Vin?


I thought you were going to help Vin get some threads off the ground.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> I thought you were going to help Vin get some threads off the ground.



I was, but didn’t want to be patronizing.
And anyway I’m only nice to him when I put up an original song so that I can get some feedback from him.

I know if I start talking in Old English he’ll come to the party...’hearken ye’ but I’m done with Saxons and their new guise-Englishmen.


----------



## mickeydg5

Just talk about sticks in your yard. He will come.


----------



## Marshall Stack

mickeydg5 said:


> Just talk about sticks in your yard. He will come.



Or talk about club sandwiches or pizza...


----------



## ricksconnected

hot sauce


----------



## Australian

it looks like they’re already giving people a clue to what her reality show is going to be like.

Has anyone heard any more about when the reality show will air?

http://m.tmz.com/?viewer_country=AU#2018/06/11/amber-rose-danielle-bregoli-together-hot-tub/


----------



## Australian

A new song dropped today.
And no auto tune.

*What does tote that glock mean? *


----------



## ricksconnected

means carry the Glock


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> A new song dropped today.
> And no auto tune.
> 
> *What does tote that glock mean? *



I listened just because you said no auto tune.

You lied.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> I listened just because you said no auto tune.
> 
> You lied.



Purple text don’ lie bich!


----------



## Australian

Sell out shows. Its all happening!

http://m.tmz.com/?viewer_country=AU...-shows-collaborating-kanye-west-travis-scott/

_“We got Bhad Bhabie heading into her packed show Thursday night at The Roxy. Seriously, you gotta see the long ass line down Sunset ... which made us wonder if she had a message for all the people who doubted her as a legit rapper. Of course she does.”_


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I’m happy for her. It’s good to see all her hard work paying off. She earned it and deserves it. And the public deserves it too.


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’m happy for her. It’s good to see all her hard work paying off. She earned it and deserves it. And the public deserves it too.


Eva Braun?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall Stack said:


> Eva Braun?


I have no idea


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> I have no idea


Hitler's girlfriend. 

Nevermind. Not all of my jokes are masterpieces.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’m happy for her. It’s good to see all her hard work paying off. She earned it and deserves it. And the public deserves it too.



She’s giving the public what they want. 

Ok its probably going to go through the Linsay Lohan route eventually...but if it doesnt then we are witnessing a new breed of cat.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall Stack said:


> Hitler's girlfriend.
> 
> Nevermind. Not all of my jokes are masterpieces.


I know who she is, just didn’t know what you meant.


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> I know who she is, just didn’t know what you meant.


 comparing the two. 

The joke didn't work. I fired the writing staff. They should be able to get a job with Steven Cobert.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall Stack said:


> comparing the two.
> 
> The joke didn't work. I fired the writing staff. They should be able to get a job with Steven Cobert.


Hahaa!


----------



## Australian

Australian said:


> I was, but didn’t want to be patronizing.
> And anyway I’m only nice to him when I put up an original song so that I can get some feedback from him.
> 
> I know if I start talking in Old English he’ll come to the party...’hearken ye’ but I’m done with Saxons and their new guise-Englishmen.



This is all untrue. I like Vin.
But I am about to post an original song, so you’ll have to take my word for it.


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> Bricks? Well maybe her soul, but the exterior is more like plastic - to me all the Karcashian women look like mannequins (or possibly wax figures from the museum), extremely plastic and odd looking. To be fair, I'm not sure if it's just too much makeup or too much filtering on their cameras lol...but yeah, I've seen mannequins in stores that look more alive lol.



Silicon boobs and lip collagen is gross. 
Kim Kardashian has an iphone photo app where you can change your hair styles and color, make your skinny n look better etc. Its worth getting-I think its still for free.


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> How about Bella Thorne? She is at least legal. .




I wasn't gonna show you this one but shes up there with katie.


----------



## ricksconnected




----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


> I wasn't gonna show you this one but shes up there with katie.



I never thought I would have improper thoughts regarding a girl fly fishing.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Hillbilly porn!


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> I never thought I would have improper thoughts regarding a girl fly fishing.




oh but I have more for you my good friend...…...


----------



## ricksconnected

LPMarshall hack said:


> Hillbilly porn!




you watched it I know you did.


----------



## ricksconnected




----------



## LPMarshall hack

ricksconnected said:


> you watched it I know you did.


Only up until I realized she wasn’t getting naked.


----------



## ricksconnected

just about 2 seconds from the end huh? lol


----------



## Australian

This is more like it.
Pipsqueak Bregli has a long way to go.

​


----------



## ricksconnected

I cant do these two.


----------



## Australian

Aye aint goinna lahie Its dope.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> This is more like it.
> Pipsqueak Bregli has a long way to go.
> 
> ​



The dude (Jay Z ?) is looking rough.


----------



## ricksconnected

they belong in the Douche Bag thread.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> The dude (Jay Z ?) is looking rough.



I thought that was Joe Diddy.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> I thought that was Joe Diddy.


Oh, I don't know.


----------



## ricksconnected




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Australian said:


> Sell out shows. Its all happening!
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/?viewer_country=AU...-shows-collaborating-kanye-west-travis-scott/
> 
> _“We got Bhad Bhabie heading into her packed show Thursday night at The Roxy. Seriously, you gotta see the long ass line down Sunset ... which made us wonder if she had a message for all the people who doubted her as a legit rapper. Of course she does.”_


the Roxy holds a capacity of about 300...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Australian said:


> A new song dropped today.
> And no auto tune.
> 
> *What does tote that glock mean? *



she means "packing". This is a Glock:






tote a Glock in the sock... is what she says in baby gibberish...

meaning wear the gun in the sock...


----------



## Australian

Dogs of Doom said:


> the Roxy holds a capacity of about 300...



Lol.


----------



## Australian

How does the ‘cash me ousside’ girl all of sudden become the go to girl when a rapper dies?


----------



## Nkyrental

Not sure why this girl has some fame online, she is not NEARLY naked enough!!!! She is cute though, minus the tatoo'ed boyfriend, just not that interesting.


----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


>



I bet her crotch smells like fish.


----------



## ricksconnected

back in the water she goes if it does


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> How does the ‘cash me ousside’ girl all of sudden become the go to girl when a rapper dies?



Bwaahahahaa!

A 13 year old brat reminding everyone “this is real life”. Thanks sweetie. Now go brush your teeth and go to bed.


----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


> back in the water she goes if it does


I said that because of the image.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> How does the ‘cash me ousside’ girl all of sudden become the go to girl when a rapper dies?



The tmz guys are such douches.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Bwaahahahaa!
> 
> A 13 year old brat reminding everyone “this is real life”. Thanks sweetie. Now go brush your teeth and go to bed.



"This is real life, this is not a fu*cking video game" was the exact quote. This chick is a beacon of life to the rappers.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> The tmz guys are such douches.



That Harvey Levin is a weasel. But they're bringing the Cash me outside girl so they're ok atm.


----------



## ricksconnected

this chic needs a role model


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> this chic needs a role model




She’s retarded!


----------



## Australian

I nice message to her dad:​
​
​
​


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> I nice message to her dad:​
> ​
> ​



I hope that the rest of the message says she is getting a lobotomy.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> I hope that the rest of the message says she is getting a lobotomy.



Isnt that the ultimate end of therapy with the likes of Phil the Dill?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Her hand movements are annoying. But then again, her whole schtick is annoying.


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> Her hand movements are annoying. But then again, her whole schtick is annoying.


Yet we have 15 pages on this wench.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Her hand movements are annoying. But then again, her whole schtick is annoying.



Italians are known to talk with their hands.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Italians are known to talk with their hands.


So are clowns and mimes....


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall Stack said:


> Yet we have 15 pages on this wench.


Our standards only go so high


----------



## Australian

Wow ! The Cash Me Outside Girl singing live without AutoTune.

​


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Wow ! The Cash Me Outside Girl singing live without AutoTune.
> 
> ​



AutoSilence would be better.


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> So are clowns and mimes....




you beat me to it. Again.


----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


> you beat me to it. Again.


That is what she said....


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Wow ! The Cash Me Outside Girl singing live without AutoTune.
> 
> ​



Can’t really hear her. Only the person filming.


----------



## ricksconnected

Marshall Stack said:


> That is what she said....


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> AutoSilence would be better.



Good luck shutting that rattletrap up. She’s 100 going on 15.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Can’t really hear her. Only the person filming.



We’ll have to wait for pro live productions of her concerts.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> We’ll have to wait for pro live productions of her concerts.


No, we won't wait. I won't wait. Make it all stop (cowering in corner of room).


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> No, we won't wait. I won't wait. Make it all stop (cowering in corner of room).



It aint gonna stop.
When Snoop Dog (top dog in the rap community)posts things like the above video , you know they’re all rooting for her.

They all high on cannibus and think she is the messiah of the Rap Kingdom.


----------



## Australian

So are we done? Are we going to balk at 16 pages?

Has Vin been around?
Someone pm him and tell him this is better than my last Iggy Azalea thread.


----------



## ricksconnected

im sure he's caught up reading this at least lol.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> im sure he's caught up reading this at least lol.



She’s a Floridian. He probably thinks she’s beneath him...geographically et al.


----------



## Australian

The fun is just about to begin: 

“TMZ caught up with the young rapper to see how she's going to spend her hard earned money and what her first purchase would be, asking if rumours about house shopping are true.* When confirmed they are and that she's eyeing the San Fernando Valley, Danielle also explains how she's looking to drop 4-5 million dollars. Why? Well apparently her whole entourage lives with her so she needs to make enough room for everyone.*

As for her mom moving in, she's not so sure, only entertaining the idea of her living in the pool house or garage.”


----------



## Australian

This is some crazy chit!

​


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> This is some crazy chit!
> 
> ​



Australian, are there Danielle Anonymous Support groups in your area?


----------



## Australian

With no great regret. I’ve decided to abandon this thread.


----------



## ricksconnected

quitter


----------



## ricksconnected

http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/?p=158488


----------



## Marshall Stack

ricksconnected said:


> http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/?p=158488


Ugh. Let a sleeping dog die...


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> quitter




Ok you've inspired me to hang in there. Iggy's fresh new song:


ricksconnected said:


> http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/?p=158488




That is a baaadd!!! song. I mean that in plain english , not in rapper talk. How does that crap get 10,000 000 views?


----------



## ricksconnected

because of her ass believe it or not. the media
has told us that its the new in thing and everybody
should either try to get one of their own (females)
or one on your arm. so folks tend to believe it to be
true. oh and rap music.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> because of her ass believe it or not. the media
> has told us that its the new in thing and everybody
> should either try to get one of their own (females)
> or one on your arm. so folks tend to believe it to be
> true. oh and rap music.



I think Iggy is flogging a dead horse. That ass thing went out of favour months ago.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> I think Iggy is flogging a dead horse. That ass thing went out of favour months ago.




not here in this country it hasn't. they are still running away with the concept.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> not here in this country it hasn't. they are still running away with the concept.



At least she’s patriotic.


----------



## ricksconnected

look at her ghetto style finger nails.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> look at her ghetto style finger nails.



She can use an iPhone with those.


----------



## ricksconnected

you can take the girl out of the ghetto
but cant take the ghetto out of the girl.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

ricksconnected said:


> you can take the girl out of the ghetto
> but cant take the ghetto out of the girl.


So true, and I thank God for it every single day!


----------



## ricksconnected

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> So true, and I thank God for it every single day!




I guess it does have its advantages doesn't it lol.


----------



## Australian

OMG we nearly lost the Cash Me Ousside Girl .


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> OMG we nearly lost the Cash Me Ousside Girl .



Yeah, that would be a tragedy. She is a national treasure that must be kept safe.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

ricksconnected said:


> I guess it does have its advantages doesn't it lol.


YUP! Ya gotta equally love the classy lady and the "assy" lady.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> OMG we nearly lost the Cash Me Ousside Girl .





anybody willing to bet me that her body guard is probably the oldest person in the building?


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> Yeah, that would be a tragedy. She is a national treasure that must be kept safe.



It be a tradgedy. She hasnt even started. Watch this space, she’s the next generation of performer.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> anybody willing to bet me that her body guard is probably the oldest person in the building?



I’m fairly sure that a lot of weak parents are dragged along by their underage kids.

They call him superman now because he flew over the crowd. This crazy sh*t just keeps going.


----------



## ricksconnected

all the while getting paid big too lol.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> all the while getting paid big too lol.



She’s unique and unscripted, so her videos are going viral. 
She makes the Exorcist look like a fairytale.


----------



## Australian

And todays caption for these future real rappers is?


----------



## Australian

Beer cans in the hair. Yay or nay?


----------



## ricksconnected

anything sales today


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Beer cans in the hair. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 49274


She must have heard that beer is good for your hair.


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> She must have heard that beer is good for your hair.



Its original.
Beer is good for hair? I've never heard that.


----------



## mcblink

Original? Hardly. 

Cheap ghetto version? Absolutely.

Not unlike these other can rollers:


----------



## Marshall Stack

mcblink said:


> Original? Hardly.
> 
> Cheap ghetto version? Absolutely.
> 
> Not unlike these other can rollers:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49283


Where, how, did you know this?


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> Its original.
> Beer is good for hair? I've never heard that.


You can get beer shampoo on amazon...


----------



## mcblink

Marshall Stack said:


> Where, how, did you know this?


I used to have hair once. Now I have a pale and shiny void where my hair once stood.


----------



## Australian

mcblink said:


> Original? Hardly.
> 
> Cheap ghetto version? Absolutely.
> 
> Not unlike these other can rollers:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49283




Thats real good!-comparing a horror-head with soup cans in her hair to the artistic photo I posted up.


----------



## Australian

Cash me outside girl

says she's taking over the world.


----------



## BanditPanda

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/03/magazine/the-big-business-of-becoming-bhad-bhabie.html


----------



## JimiRules

Australian said:


> Cash me outside girl
> View attachment 49456
> says she's taking over the world.


Or London's version of Rite Aid.


----------



## Australian

JimiRules said:


> Or London's version of Rite Aid.



It reminds me of Drakes video clip.


She just dropped her new video on YouTube. No AutoTune and no product placement on this one- trust me.

Watch the end, Classic. Bhad Bhabie brands a stalker like a cow.


----------



## Australian

New age cultural educator Bhad Bhabie killing it on the rostrum.
Says you cant act a color.


----------



## ricksconnected

"ive worked hard to get where im at" she says lol. 
that's to damn funny right there.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> "ive worked hard to get where im at" she says lol.
> that's to damn funny right there.




You have to spend 10 years in an original band and be broke is an old idea.
Her friends were all making it.
How does a 13yo get to be best friends hang out with famous rappers?  Social media I guess, or karma/destiny?


----------



## ricksconnected

well the rappers are bottom of the barrel too though


----------



## LPMarshall hack

She was absolutely right about cultural appropriation. I agreed with her stance...that it’s bullshyte


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> She was absolutely right about cultural appropriation. I agreed with her stance...that it’s bullshyte



It is bullshyte. 
She might be smart.


----------



## Australian




----------



## ricksconnected

how is this kid getting inked up at her age?


----------



## BowerR64

I cant stand fingernails on women like that. Nails longer then their actual fingers?


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> how is this kid getting inked up at her age?




She seems to be allowed to do anything she likes. 
Wouldn't the tattooist be fined?


----------



## ricksconnected

can very well be


----------



## Roca

Australian said:


> She seems to be allowed to do anything she likes.
> Wouldn't the tattooist be fined?



She's rich. Rules don't apply.


----------



## Söulcaster

Australian said:


> View attachment 49914


She’s a rootable unit.....

Peace


----------



## Australian

Söulcaster said:


> She’s a rootable unit.....
> 
> Peace


----------



## Australian

Canada is rooting for Bhad Bhabie too.


----------



## Australian

For Soulcaster.


----------



## Australian

More proof you cant f*ck wit Bhad Bhabie:


----------



## ricksconnected




----------



## Roca

Ok, now this is getting uncomfortable. Lol


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


>



It looks like she’s twerking.


----------



## Australian

This has me concerned. Is the Cash Me Ousside Girl safe?


----------



## Australian

Let your friends know-we got guns here at the Bhad Bhabie thread.


----------



## Australian

I know a big hit when I hear one:


----------



## Australian

Donny Osmond indirectly connected to "Cash Me Outside Girl", Donny and Cash Me Outside Girl are working with Lil Yauchty. Donny Osmond also riding on Daniell's success. There's no shame in Hollywood.

:


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Donny Osmond indirectly connected to "Cash Me Outside Girl", Donny and Cash Me Outside Girl are working with Lil Yauchty. Donny Osmond also riding on Daniell's success. There's no shame in Hollywood.
> 
> :



Thanks Aus. I am now even dumber than ever for clicking on that.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Thanks Aus. I am now even dumber than ever for clicking on that.



I suppose thats a real product-canned ravioli.
Quirky video, but I like it.
In the marketing world they’ll be saying its a “Touchdown”!


----------



## Australian

RIAA: For your information-how YouTube clicks work in relation to Gold, Platinum and Diamond plaques.
https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2013/05/10/rent/



Cash Me Ousside Girl-worth more than her weight in gold:


----------



## JimiRules

Rumor has it Debbie Gibson said the exact same thing after her second gold record.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> RIAA: For your information-how YouTube clicks work in relation to Gold, Platinum and Diamond plaques.
> https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2013/05/10/rent/
> 
> 
> 
> Cash Me Ousside Girl-worth more than her weight in gold:
> 
> View attachment 50480


I’m gonna click on her songs all day long. I want to help her go platinum. With her talent and hard work, She deserves it .


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’m gonna click on her songs all day long. I want to help her go platinum. With her talent and hard work, She deserves it .



 Ha ha .We know she’s going to go platinum.
I saw in an interview that said when it goes platinum that David Spade is going to get a plaque for being in the Gucci Flip Flops video.


----------



## Australian

JimiRules said:


> Rumor has it Debbie Gibson said the exact same thing after her second gold record.



No I remember Debbie said “I was riding my bike home from sunday school, and Kenny from the general store yelled out to me ‘you’ve just gone gold’. “


----------



## Australian

I was going to abort this thread, but it keeps getting better. 
Bhad Bhabie drops $45,000 on New bling:

https://www.google.com.au/amp/amp.t...g-celebrates-gucci-flip-flops-certified-gold/


----------



## Australian

Alright we’ll lay this thread to rest until something interesting happens -rehab.


----------



## Australian

Should 15 year olds dress like this?

Latest news: People are saying that Eminems latest song “Not Alike” is a copy of Bhad Bhabies-“Hi Bich”.
https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/bhad-bhabie-eminem-kamikaze-danielle-bregoli-1109542?amp=1


----------



## Nik Henville

Man... that Daniele Bubblygum is one bad-assed biotch...


----------



## Lo-Tek

The little riff in the back ground is similar but the tracks are quite different.
He is a far superior writer.


This guy Royce da 5 ft 9 is evidently pretty good. I don’t keep up with teh rap like I once did.


----------



## Barfly

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’m gonna click on her songs all day long. I want to help her go platinum. With her talent and hard work, She deserves it .



Deleted due to extreme stupidity on my part!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Barfly said:


> Not the post I expected from you! I'd give her the best 6 seconds of her life. I'm like an olympian.. I like to keep my times low.


I won’t wanna do anything to her until she’s 18 and one second.


----------



## Nik Henville

Now
I have
nightmare images
of Donny Osmand shagging Danielle Bregoli.
Even worse than those of him bonking Marie back in the day...


----------



## Barfly

LPMarshall hack said:


> I won’t wanna do anything to her until she’s 18 and one second.


Oh S**T. I take my post back. I thought this thread was about iggy azalea. I apologize. I should've looked at the beginning of this thread! (I'm an idiot.)


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Barfly said:


> Oh S**T. I take my post back. I thought this thread was about iggy azalea. I apologize. I should've looked at the beginning of this thread! (I'm an idiot.)


Hahaa! I needed a shower after your post!


----------



## Marshall Stack

LPMarshall hack said:


> I won’t wanna do anything to her until she’s 18 and one second.


And then you will need to go to the STD clinic after she is 18 and two seconds..


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall Stack said:


> And then you will need to go to the STD clinic after she is 18 and two seconds..


Not scared. I think they have a shot for everything nowadays.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Except for self respect...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Marshall Stack said:


> Except for self respect...


Never miss what I never had


----------



## texhex

Listen to her on your phone, then put this on your stereo and turn it all the way up.



It comes in perfectly, drowning out her horrible voice.

Kids these days...


----------



## Australian

Barfly said:


> Deleted due to extreme stupidity on my part!




I thought it was funny.


----------



## Australian

texhex said:


> Listen to her on your phone, then put this on your stereo and turn it all the way up.
> 
> 
> 
> It comes in perfectly, drowning out her horrible voice.
> 
> Kids these days...




She’ll just give you the finger. She’s rich in followers and lolly.


----------



## Marshall Stack

Australian said:


> View attachment 50757
> 
> 
> She’ll just give you the finger. She’s rich in followers and lolly.


She is rich in skankness...


----------



## Australian

Marshall Stack said:


> She is rich in skankness...



Skanky sells though. She's got plenty of time to move her money to France and marry a Shakespeare actor.




What is skanky anyway> Is this skanky?


----------



## Australian

From her new album. I'm 99% sure auto-tune wasn't used on this one:


----------



## Derek S

Her persona seems more _low rent_ to me than skankish...like she actually came up from the gutter vs what she wants you to think (the ghetto)...not that any of that is accurate, I wouldn't know, just sayin' that's what I get when I see her mentioned (which is admittedly only here lol).


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> Her persona seems more _low rent_ to me than skankish...like she actually came up from the gutter vs what she wants you to think (the ghetto).*..not that any of that is accurate, I wouldn't know, just sayin' that's what I get when I see her mentioned (which is admittedly only here lol).*


*


 I thought she was all over the news in America.*


----------



## Australian




----------



## Australian

The Cash me Ousside girl is coming to Australia!


----------



## Australian

Americas favourite daughter has just confirmed her reality show:

​


----------



## ricksconnected

wow


----------



## Derek S

ricksconnected said:


> wow


You know what it really is, dontcha? They're just setting her up for the fall LOL (as well as casshing in while they can)...our society has conditioned us to be used to it and sadly, enjoy that more than the rise. Look at Bill Cosby (or any celeb that has fallen from grace), he's had more pub the last couple years than he had in his heyday lol. I think many believe this girl has disaster written all over her and people won't be able to get enuff of it when she turns up dead, in jail, caught in homemade porn with aliens, drug rehab, busted for DWI, beating up on her boy/girlfriend, etc...you know, all that shit that we loved watching happen to Justin Bieber and the like...it's simply more fun to wait and follow them for _that_ than anything they actually have to "offer."

I could be wrong of course, she may keep it together and quietly fade away with age, money, health and favor still intact (it HAS happened before).


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> You know what it really is, dontcha? They're just setting her up for the fall LOL (as well as casshing in while they can)...our society has conditioned us to be used to it and sadly, enjoy that more than the rise. Look at Bill Cosby (or any celeb that has fallen from grace), he's had more pub the last couple years than he had in his heyday lol. I think many believe this girl has disaster written all over her and people won't be able to get enuff of it when she turns up dead, in jail, caught in homemade porn with aliens, drug rehab, busted for DWI, beating up on her boy/girlfriend, etc...you know, all that shit that we loved watching happen to Justin Bieber and the like...it's simply more fun to wait and follow them for _that_ than anything they actually have to "offer."
> 
> I could be wrong of course, she may keep it together and quietly fade away with age, money, health and favor still intact (it HAS happened before).




Thats a pattern we see all too often. (Quick fame and money, and then burnout).


I dont know much about Snapchat but TMZ said that its faded like MySpace.
I’m hoping she might put out a decent rap album. A lot of People are rooting for her.
Snoop Dog even appeared on one of her songs recently. I think that rappers are seeing that she’s bringing rap to a larger audience.

At the end of the day she’s bringing something different.
To other countries she’s interesting. Even her speaking voice has an appeal to other countries.

She’s a good example of ‘never regret yesterday, tomorrow is a new day’.
She took on all the challenges given to her by her managers with unapologetic confidence and changed her life. She earns a a feather in her cap for that alone.


----------



## Nik Henville

When I read Iggy Azalea, I saw Hinodegiri Azalea...

View media item 10247


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> When I read Iggy Azalea, I saw Hinodegiri Azalea...
> 
> View media item 10247



I like the red Alaleas. I need to do some research to see if I can add an Azalea or two in my fromt garden.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I found the adult male version...


----------



## Australian

Dogs of Doom said:


> I found the adult male version...




That homie got it going on.


----------



## Australian

Ha ha here's a hater.



​


----------



## Söulcaster

Australian said:


> The Cash me Ousside girl is coming to Australia!
> 
> View attachment 51247



Come on Oz, you follow her on insta? Tatiana Shmaylyuk is my girl....and Christie Lamb


----------



## Australian

Söulcaster said:


> Come on Oz, you follow her on insta? Tatiana Shmaylyuk is my girl....and Christie Lamb



I only follow two people on instagram. Her and Paul McCartney.

I’ve never heard of thise broads you follow.
Do they make 30-40k for a meet and greet too?


----------



## Söulcaster

Christie is the Australian CMC female vocalist of the year 2018 and Tatiana fronts Jinjer. I’m not surprised you haven’t heard of Tatiana, but I thought you would have heard of Christie. A hard working Aussie .

And I guess I’d never heard of Bad Baby. I’ve never been a fan of pop music.She has a decent rack on her though.

Peace


----------



## Australian

Söulcaster said:


> Christie is the Australian CMC female vocalist of the year 2018 and Tatiana fronts Jinjer. I’m not surprised you haven’t heard of Tatiana, but I thought you would have heard of Christie. A hard working Aussie .
> 
> And I guess I’d never heard of Bad Baby. I’ve never been a fan of pop music.She has a decent rack on her though.
> 
> Peace



There’s only one famous Australian female country singer :


----------



## Australian

Actually I follow Red Table Talk too-the best talk show ever to come out of the US.


----------



## Australian

Australian said:


> Actually I follow Red Table Talk too-the best talk show ever to come out of the US.



I dont really follow Red Table Talk.


----------



## Australian

She don’ look li no white ‘merican girl no mo!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> She don’ look li no white ‘merican girl no mo!
> 
> View attachment 52026


She can’t bill herself as white. That’s the death nail in the rap world


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> She can’t bill herself as white. That’s the death nail in the rap world



Eminem is accepted-he’s white.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Eminem is accepted-he’s white.


Of course there are rare exceptions, but generally being white is NOT cool in the hip hop world....or in the US in general these days.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Of course there are rare exceptions, but generally being white is NOT cool in the hip hop world....or in the US in general these days.



Yeah but white man takes over eventually, doesnt he?
Like they took the peace-pipe and refined it into a bong which is more portable and easier to hide from your parents.


----------



## anitoli

Australian said:


> Yeah but white man takes over eventually, doesnt he?
> Like they took the peace-pipe and refined it into a bong which is more portable and easier to hide from your parents.


----------



## hazmat7719

@Australian , Your two favorite women had an altercation. The young one threw a drink at Iggy.


----------



## Australian

hazmat7719 said:


> @Australian , Your two favorite women had an altercation. The young one threw a drink at Iggy.



These hoes should know by now you cant fuk wit bhad bhabie.

She’s suing a company for millions:
https://www.complex.com/music/2018/...s-3-million-after-music-app-uses-her-likeness


----------



## Australian

​


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> Of course there are rare exceptions, but generally being white is NOT cool in the hip hop world....or in the US in general these days.



Have white people ever been cool?






hmm, seems unlikely.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> Have white people ever been cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, seems unlikely.


That’s something a guilt ridden white guy would say.


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> That’s something a guilt ridden white guy would say.



You were more fun when you had a sense of humor.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> You were more fun when you had a sense of humor.


I normally have a sense of humor, but that’s me in that gif.


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> I normally have a sense of humor, but that’s me in that gif.



lol, yeah, me too.


----------



## mirrorman

Australian said:


> ​




So, that's what teenage angst looks like these days.


----------



## mirrorman

Lo-Tek said:


> Have white people ever been cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, seems unlikely.



Hey -- Lawrence Welk is the epitome of cool!!!!


----------



## Australian

mirrorman said:


> So, that's what teenage angst looks like these days.



Is it angst or freedom of expression.
Who said a 15 year old cant have a voice anyway.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> That’s something a guilt ridden white guy would say.



Which post?


----------



## mirrorman

Australian said:


> Is it angst or freedom of expression.
> Who said a 15 year old cant have a voice anyway.



I was referring to the brat having a hissy fit during the interview about throwing a glass of water on somebody.
It might not be angst...just bad mannered and ill-tempered. Not exactly endearing qualities at any age in my opinion, but I don't know who this person is (nor do I care to). Maybe it was one weak moment in a life that has otherwise been dedicated to the betterment of mankind. I'm sure we've all had moments we'd like a mulligan for.


----------



## Nik Henville

Lo-Tek said:


> Have white people ever been cool?



That Roald Amundsen dude was quite cool a few times...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> That Roald Amundsen dude was quite cool a few times...



That went over my head, and everyone elses it seems.


----------



## Australian

Off topic but...

What is going on? An Australian won CMA’s Entertainer Of The Year.
Keith was crying, Nichole was crying, most of Australia were cringing.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> Keith was crying, Nichole was crying, most of Australia were cringing.




ok......um...… I gotta ask, were you cringing or crying? truthfully.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Off topic but...
> 
> What is going on? An Australian won CMA’s Entertainer Of The Year.
> Keith was crying, Nichole was crying, most of Australia were cringing.



Man is he strange looking.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Man is he strange looking.



But doesnt Nashville seem to gravitate towards weird looking ‘dudes’:


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> ok......um...… I gotta ask, were you cringing or crying? truthfully.



Cringing!
I’m predicting a separation in the not too distant future.
Calling a 50 yo baby girl three times in public tells me he’s on auto-pilot until he has the guts to abort mission.


----------



## ricksconnected

im not a big fan of hers. eww


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> im not a big fan of hers. eww



Time is of the essence. If he doesnt lose this hoe quick he’ll never have a chance with Carrie Underbrush.

Nichole is the original clout chaser.


----------



## ricksconnected

carrie is married now yes?


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> That went over my head, and everyone elses it seems.



And
this is a
surprise because ???


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> carrie is married now yes?



Yeah but he looks like a dud, so that wont last long. She lost her spark when she got married.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> And
> this is a
> surprise because ???



??...
 I’m starting to feel stupid.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Yeah but he looks like a dud, so that wont last long. She lost her spark when she got married.


SHe’s married to a hockey player. She’s knocked up again.


----------



## Nik Henville

LPMarshall hack said:


> SHe’s married to a hockey player. She’s knocked up again.


.
.
.
................................Pucked, as it were...
.
.
.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> SHe’s married to a hockey player. She’s knocked up again.



Thats why the Brady Bunch was created-to teach extended families how to live together.


----------



## Australian

So I thought I'll watch a bit of the Aria Music Awards, and lo and behold Keith Urban was hosting it.
Are our Aria Music Awards (Australias version of the Grammys) getting better?


----------



## Australian

They're here!


----------



## Australian

She gone all Beverly Hills. 
Just dropped $40,000 for having her teeth veneered.


----------



## Australian

Latest song. 10,000 views in 2 mins. Get ready She's going to be huge!:

​


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Latest song. 10,000 views in 2 mins. Get ready She's going to be huge!:
> 
> ​



A third of those views are mine. I wanna help her get huge.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> A third of those views are mine. I wanna help her get huge.




The song is now up to 121,921K views now. Good to see you're on the bandwagon.


----------



## Durden

I feel sorry for anyone de-thonging her


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> The song is now up to 121,921K views now. Good to see you're on the bandwagon.


If anyone is more deserved of success, it’s her.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> If anyone is more deserved of success, it’s her.




Doesnt this universe reward hard work though? It seems to be its sole criteria.


----------



## Australian

Durden said:


> I feel sorry for anyone de-thonging her



?


----------



## Nik Henville

Durden said:


> I feel sorry for anyone de-thonging her



Take care when de-thonging her...
In China, the azalea is known as "thinking of home bush"; to receive a bouquet of their flowers in a black vase was a well-known death threat. Renowned for its beauty, the azalea is also highly toxic. It contains andromedotoxins in both its leaves and nectar, including honey from the nectar. Bees are deliberately fed on Azalea nectar in some parts of Turkey, producing a mind-altering, potentially medicinal, and occasionally lethal honey known as "mad honey".
...and good luck finding anything up that huge arse other than shit.


----------



## Durden

Australian said:


> ?


I wouldn't worry mate I doubt they make g bangers that large


----------



## Durden




----------



## Australian

Durden said:


> I wouldn't worry mate I doubt they make g bangers that large



Oh I thought you were talking about Bhad Bhabie.


----------



## Nkyrental

Lyrics to Babyface Savage. HUH??? WTF???? No wonder 1960's and 1970's songs sound so good today!!!

Comin' out hard like '88, make a bitch levitate
Babyface savage, bitch, I don't play Patty Cake
Charms in the carrot cake, carats in the Patek face
Cop a new coupe, no top, that's the Cali' way
Drop a lil' check, everybody lit (Lit)
Drop a lil' check, everybody rich (Rich)
Drop a lil' check, everybody slide (Slide)
Drop a lil' check, everybody die
Comin' out hard like '88, make a bitch levitate
Babyface savage, bitch, I don't play Patty Cake
Charms in the carrot cake, carats in the Patek face
Cop a new coupe, no top, that's the Cali' way
Drop a lil' check, everybody lit (Lit)
Drop a lil' check, everybody rich (Rich)
Drop a lil' check, everybody slide (Slide)
Drop a lil' check, everybody die

[Verse 1: Bhad Bhabie]
Drop a little check, get active, action
Babyface savage, gon' pull up blastin'
Drop top comin' down Sunset, smashin'
Drop top comin' down Sunset, smashin'
Magic with the ratchet, make these bitches disappear
Itty bitty bitches in my mentions, listen here
Itty bitty bitch, I run the city like the mayor
The bitch with the red ponytail in her hair (In her hair)
Ridin' this beat like a motherfuckin' snare
Playin' with the bands like a bankroll (Bankroll)
Pockets full of huncho, hundos (Boom, boom)
Gotta keep the nine like Rondo
Cop a new condo, pronto
Rollin' Backwoods, no Fronto, fuck no
Been had the juice, ten shots out the Bronco
Your bitch mad 'cause she ain't the one, though
(The one though, bitch)

[Chorus: Bhad Bhabie]
Comin' out hard like '88, make a bitch levitate
Babyface savage, bitch, I don't play Patty Cake
Charms in the carrot cake, carats in the Patek face
Cop a new coupe, no top, that's the Cali' way
Drop a lil' check, everybody lit (Lit)
Drop a lil' check, everybody rich (Rich)
Drop a lil' check, everybody slide (Slide)
Drop a lil' check, everybody die
Comin' out hard like '88, make a bitch levitate
Babyface savage, bitch, I don't play Patty Cake
Charms in the carrot cake, carats in the Patek face
Cop a new coupe, no top, that's the Cali' way
Drop a lil' check, everybody lit (Lit)
Drop a lil' check, everybody rich (Rich)
Drop a lil' check, everybody slide (Slide)
Drop a lil' check, everybody die

[Verse 2: Tory Lanez]
Get, get, get, get
Stones in the Cartier, hoes get naughtier
.44 leave a lil' hole in everybody here
Money, hoes, bitches, got more than everybody here
Bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch
'Fore I get up out of here, we gon' let up out of here
Them broke hoes came to fuck, gon' get a body here
Had a redhead with me, it ain't no Lil Yachty here
41 millimeter face, first 48
Bust down, water got it floodin' out the Rollie face
Money made, more to make, lot of hoes, more to take
New car, stolen plates, fast like Golden State
Nigga trippin', tell him he can get it by the shoulder blade
AK chopper, my bitch, we should go on dates
30 in the dirty on my hip, goin' both ways
I've been up four days, trappin' out the hallway

[Chorus: Bhad Bhabie & _Tory Lanez_]
Comin' out hard like '88 (_It's Tory_), make a bitch levitate
Babyface savage, bitch, I don't play Patty Cake
Charms in the carrot cake, carats in the Patek face
Cop a new coupe, no top, that's the Cali' way
Drop a lil' check, everybody lit (Lit)
Drop a lil' check, everybody rich (Rich)
Drop a lil' check, everybody slide (Slide)
Drop a lil' check, everybody die
Comin' out hard like '88, make a bitch levitate
Babyface savage, bitch, I don't play Patty Cake
Charms in the carrot cake, carats in the Patek face
Cop a new coupe, no top, that's the Cali' way
Drop a lil' check, everybody lit (Lit)
Drop a lil' check, everybody rich (Rich)
Drop a lil' check, everybody slide (Slide)
Drop a lil' check, everybody die


----------



## Australian

NKyrental thanks for the lyrics, I was hoping for them to be uploaded soon-

We could just as well blame Jimmy Webb for this:

“MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again
Oh no!”


----------



## Nik Henville

Charms in the carrot cake, carats in the Patek face




That's deep, man...


----------



## Australian

Her song now has over 2 milllion views. Thats 2 mil in 24 hours.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Charms in the carrot cake, carats in the Patek face
> 
> That's deep, man...



Could Bhad Bhabie be the lady that Robert Plant was talking about? Led Zepplin were fortelling the future. Theres a lady who’s sure all that glitters is gold...


A 15 yo writing about Patek watches has got some spare coin in her drawer.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Could Bhad Bhabie be the lady that Robert Plant was talking about? Led Zepplin were fortelling the future. Theres a lady who’s sure all that glitters is gold...
> 
> 
> A 15 yo writing about Patek watches has got some spare coin in her drawer.



Clutching pages from your teenage dream In the lobby of the Hotel Paradise
Through the circus of the L.A. queens. How fast your learn the downhill side

Yeah - he done seen Bhad Bhabie bhein' bhad... innit...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Clutching pages from your teenage dream In the lobby of the Hotel Paradise
> Through the circus of the L.A. queens. How fast your learn the downhill side
> 
> Yeah - he done seen Bhad Bhabie bhein' bhad... innit...




What?


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> What?



Zep lyrics that seemed to fit that bhad bhaby bhitch...
'Cause she sure as heck ain't the girl with the far away eyes


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Zep lyrics that seemed to fit that bhad bhaby bhitch...
> 'Cause she sure as heck ain't the girl with the far away eyes




Thats why rappers tattoo their face, so that their partners can recognize them, maybe?


----------



## AAHIHaveNoIdeaWhatImDoing

That’s actually a tool to motivate them to pour 100% of their time and effort into their rap careers...cause now they cant get any other job.


----------



## Australian

AAHIHaveNoIdeaWhatImDoing said:


> That’s actually a tool to motivate them to pour 100% of their time and effort into their rap careers...cause now they cant get any other job.



They’re a symbol of rap. Yeah good point.

Its good to see that this generation has youngsters who are unapologetic about their existence. Why should anyone have to get permission or a moth eaten map on how they should acheive their success or how they should exist.
She must really make adults question their principles.

She says “I’m rich bich”.


----------



## Australian

Her new song has now had 6,000,000 views.
Which metal band has had that many views in so few days.


----------



## Nik Henville

See - their basic mistake, these folk you bring up...


Australian said:


> Which metal band has had that many views in so few days.


---is they didn't have a marketable catch-phrase.
_*"Cash me ousside how bout dah"*_
And worse yet, they didn't have no pushy muthah legal-slapping the ass off everyone for infringement of intellectual property like a demented, female Peter Grant. Plus the likes of Zep didn't have no interwebz shit neever, innit...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> See - their basic mistake, these folk you bring up...
> 
> ---is they didn't have a marketable catch-phrase.
> _*"Cash me ousside how bout dah"*_
> And worse yet, they didn't have no pushy muthah legal-slapping the ass off everyone for infringement of intellectual property like a demented, female Peter Grant. Plus the likes of Zep didn't have no interwebz shit neever, innit...



Guess what. Talking about marketing, she just signed a $900,000 make-up deal today.
And she also gets a percentage of the sales.


----------



## Nik Henville

.
.
.
Before this clusterfuck of a thread appeared, I had absolutely _*NO*_ idea who Amethyst *"Iggy Azalea"* Amelia Kelly _*OR*_ Danielle *"Bhad Bhabie"* Marie Bregoli were. But now... well, NOW... I still don't. Difference is that now I don't want to either, and I KNOW I don't want to. Respect for their musical prowess and marketing and stuff, but it ain't for an old fart like me...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> .
> .
> .
> Before this clusterfuck of a thread appeared, I had absolutely _*NO*_ idea who Amethyst *"Iggy Azalea"* Amelia Kelly _*OR*_ Danielle *"Bhad Bhabie"* Marie Bregoli were. But now... well, NOW... I still don't. Difference is that now I don't want to either, and I KNOW I don't want to. Respect for their musical prowess and marketing and stuff, but it ain't for an old fart like me...



Clusterfuck? I’m offended. 

But seriously, its in good company . There are a few orher clusterfuck threads around.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Clusterfuck? I’m offended.
> 
> But seriously, its in good company . *There are a few orher clusterfuck threads around*.



Indubitably true...

...but name names so I can go peek nervously over the sill.


----------



## Jeff Hudson

Coronado said:


> I did watch this - love it or hate it, it is definitely getting a lot of attention. Did you watch the "I'm not a racist" video? Another one that's getting a lot of views and discussion.
> 
> For Danielle, her style may not be liked by all, but I have to give her credit for taking advantage of her 15 mins with Dr. Phil. Had she not said "meet me outside, howbawdaaat", she may not be where she is today. She jumped on that window, and 5 minutes later Atlantic signed her. Huge video numbers (hell, she could probably live well off of the youtube $$ alone at this point). She came in at the right time, and kids can relate to her. I don't know if her style/skills will stand the test of time, but if she's smart, she'll never have to work a day in her life again.


If what she has presented to everyone on tv is who she is I don't think she will be set for the rest of her life. It will more than likely be a huge train wreck in all it's splendor.


----------



## Jeff Hudson

Marshall Stack said:


> How old is Danielle now?


Serious jailtime old (born 2003)


----------



## Australian

Jeff Hudson said:


> Serious jailtime old (born 2003)



Her mom goes with her everywhere. She’s from Brooklyn, so you probably would shake in your boots to even say hello to her daughter.

It’s all an act. But they’re cashing in.


----------



## Australian

Jeff Hudson said:


> If what she has presented to everyone on tv is who she is I don't think she will be set for the rest of her life. It will more than likely be a huge train wreck in all it's splendor.



Stay tuned. We all love a train wreck.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Indubitably true...
> 
> ...but name names so I can go peek nervously over the sill.



I cant name anyone but you’ll know them when you see them. 3 out of 5 Backstage threads are clusterfucks.
There’s a guy at the moment worried about not being able to buy some batteries because of the snow. Who gives a shit...


----------



## Jeff Hudson

Australian said:


> Stay tuned. We all love a train wreck.


I'll have the popcorn ready and kicked back on the couch.


----------



## Adieu

mirrorman said:


> Fucking horrible.
> As is Iggy Azalea, whom she "dethroned".
> But she is very young, so there may be hope for her yet.
> But probably not.





MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I don't have much to contribute to this thread other than to say I love Iggy's big ass. Love her a-pipe!



Iggy who?

Can't be Iggy Pop, that was one boney bugger


----------



## Adieu

Lo-Tek said:


> Have white people ever been cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, seems unlikely.



Not since the age of spandex and stereo chorus


----------



## Australian

Jeff Hudson said:


> I'll have the popcorn ready and kicked back on the couch.




Buy a few packets. This thread hasn't even started yet. 
I dont have an accurate estimated time that it takes a Hollywood star gets spat out the woodchipper, but it seems to be a quick process these days.


----------



## LRT#1

Australian said:


> I cant name anyone but you’ll know them when you see them. 3 out of 5 Backstage threads are clusterfucks.
> There’s a guy at the moment worried about not being able to buy some batteries because of the snow. Who gives a shit...


----------



## Australian

Cash Me Ousside Girls' new make-up line sells $500,000 on the first day. 

https://www.complex.com/music/2019/01/makeup-company-sells-500k-bhad-bhabie-first-day-endorsement


----------



## Nik Henville

.
Kinda
like the
Chibson guitars
of the cosmetics world.

But yah have to admire her team's ability to turn her in to cash, innit...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> .
> Kinda
> like the
> Chibson guitars
> of the cosmetics world.
> 
> But yah have to admire her team's ability to turn her in to cash, innit...



It looks like the make-up industry is the way to go. Victoria Marshall must be twiddling her thumbs right now.


----------



## Nik Henville

OK

I'll bite...

Who in tarnation is Victoria Marshall.

I know, I know - Google is my friend, but there are thousands of them, and adding "makeup" to it took me to places I do not want to go - the worst was on the Tube of You, with six, yes 6 subscribers...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> OK
> 
> I'll bite...
> 
> Who in tarnation is Victoria Marshall.
> 
> I know, I know - Google is my friend, but there are thousands of them, and adding "makeup" to it took me to places I do not want to go - the worst was on the Tube of You, with six, yes 6 subscribers...



The ‘daughter of loud’ who took over the business when the ‘father of loud’ passed on.


----------



## Nkyrental

She surely does look like she is wearing $4.99 copy cat make-up. Hey, lets take our horry little daughter and make her a star!!!


----------



## Nik Henville

Sorry, @Australian , that whole spiel was totally over my head.
Jim may have been the bean-counter of loud, but that's as far as it goes.
His daughter runs an amp company and has nothing to do with makeup.
I am gonna quit now while I am behind, because discussing that ratty little bhean bhaby bhrat is not what I came her for.
Sorry to have troubled y'all.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Sorry, @Australian , that whole spiel was totally over my head.
> Jim may have been the bean-counter of loud, but that's as far as it goes.
> His daughter runs an amp company and has nothing to do with makeup.
> I am gonna quit now while I am behind, because discussing that ratty little bhean bhaby bhrat is not what I came her for.
> Sorry to have troubled y'all.




All my predictions have come true so far. Bhad Bhabie blew up. This is good for the economy.


----------



## Australian

Only a few days until Bhad Bhabies new reality show starts on Snapchat.

Pretend that you're not going to watch it. 



> Snapchat
> 
> Within six months, 15-year-old Danielle Bregoli aka Bhad Bhabie went from sleeping on the floor of a trailer to being the youngest female artist to ever make the Billboard Hot 100. Today, she is one of the most iconic young rappers in the world. We follow her explosive life as she lives it unfiltered.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Please excuse this brief interlude:

There is no American Dream, there is no Iggy Azalea. There will be no rebuttal.

You may continue.


----------



## Adieu

Vinsanitizer said:


> Please excuse this brief interlude:
> 
> There is no American Dream, there is no Iggy Azalea. There will be no rebuttal.
> 
> You may continue.



The American Dream (as well as UFO sightings and various other shennanigans) came into being when the WASP settlers looted various previously unfamiliar edibles and smokables from the native population


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Adieu said:


> The American Dream (as well as UFO sightings and various other shennanigans) came into being when the WASP settlers looted various previously unfamiliar edibles and smokables from the native population



Holy crap Adieu. You have no idea how hard and how long you made me laugh just now.  Not laughing at you of course, but if you know me you'll understand why.
Thanks for that.


----------



## Australian

[QUOTE="Vinsanitizer, post: 1789091, member: ]

There will be no rebuttal.

.[/QUOTE]

A play on words?


----------



## Australian

Adieu said:


> The American Dream (as well as UFO sightings and various other shennanigans) came into being when the WASP settlers looted various previously unfamiliar edibles and smokables from the native population



So you dont believe in life on other planets, that plant the likes of Iggy Assalea and Bhad Bhabie amongst the rat race as a test of their species in different habitats?


----------



## Nkyrental

WHY does Iggy Azalea have such a weird butt? Seems like it almost is a birth defect!!!


----------



## Nik Henville

Nkyrental said:


> WHY does Iggy Azalea have such a weird butt? Seems like it almost is a birth defect!!!



If
you count
surgical implants as
birth defects, then you're on to something


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Wood


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> WHY does Iggy Azalea have such a weird butt? Seems like it almost is a birth defect!!!



Even though she probably denies it, I’d bet $100 that she has butt implants.


----------



## Nkyrental

Then did she not look at any of the doctors photos? They are crooked, and hideously, comically shaped? I guess there must be cut-rate butt surgeons in Australia?


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> Then did she not look at any of the doctors photos? They are crooked, and hideously, comically shaped? I guess there must be cut-rate butt surgeons in Australia?



Butt implants havn’t made it into the surgeons’ itinerary here yet. But they do go in through the wallet first like LA surgeons.

Iggy most probably had her butt done by KIm Kardashians sugeon.


----------



## Australian

So how good is Bhad Bhabies new make-up line compared to the more expensive brands?

Please let me know the upshot of the video. I started watching but vomited.


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> So how good is Bhad Bhabies new make-up line compared to the more expensive brands?
> 
> Please let me know the upshot of the video. I started watching but vomited.




I was watching good ol' STARGATE ATLANTIS on Amazon Prime yesterday






The MAN EATING ALIEN MONSTERS want their trademark look back!!!! Such a blatant ripoff, just cause she was only getting conceived around that time don't mean the rest of us won't remember


----------



## Australian

Adieu said:


> I was watching good ol' STARGATE ATLANTIS on Amazon Prime yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MAN EATING ALIEN MONSTERS want their trademark look back!!!! Such a blatant ripoff, just cause she was only getting conceived around that time don't mean the rest of us won't remember



 Is this thread starting to get creepy?


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> Is this thread starting to get creepy?



This was waaaay creepier than 15yo cheesy scifi from the beginning


----------



## Nkyrental

WTH IS that? Man, I am glad I grew up in the late 1970's. I would NOT be able to handle this stuff if I were not an old hermit now!!!!!


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> WTH IS that? Man, I am glad I grew up in the late 1970's. I would NOT be able to handle this stuff if I were not an old hermit now!!!!!




He’s apparently the go to internet guy when it comes to what make-up to buy.


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabies Snapchat reality show premieres today.

How the heck does Snapchat work?
Its the most confusing app ever.
I accidentally called the Cash Me Ousside Girl. Lucky she has calls blocked.
Any Snapchat tips?


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Any Snapchat tips?



My spies on the mean streets of social media gave me that withering look young folk give...

They said to just keep posting and interacting. Or go back to FarceBook and leave them alone.
.
.


----------



## Adieu

Nkyrental said:


> WTH IS that? Man, I am glad I grew up in the late 1970's. I would NOT be able to handle this stuff if I were not an old hermit now!!!!!




Rooster wilt?


----------



## Australian

Adieu said:


> Rooster wilt?



Dictionary please.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> My spies on the mean streets of social media gave me that withering look young folk give...
> 
> They said to just keep posting and interacting. Or go back to FarceBook and leave them alone.
> .
> .



Translator please.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Translator please.



Punk brats I know said the secret of Snapchat was to keep posting, keep active, or fall and fade away.
Then they said old farts and wrinklies were better off staying on Zuckerberg's shitfest anyway, and to fuck off out of their faces. Mind you, they _*HAD*_ just been informed that Atlanta born and raised rapper 21 Savage was really Shéyaa Bin Abraham-Joseph from Plaistow, Newham, London, England, so they _*WAS*_ a bit uppity, innit...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Punk brats I know said the secret of Snapchat was to keep posting, keep active, or fall and fade away.
> Then they said old farts and wrinklies were better off staying on Zuckerberg's shitfest anyway, and to fuck off out of their faces. Mind you, they _*HAD*_ just been informed that Atlanta born and raised rapper 21 Savage was really Shéyaa Bin Abraham-Joseph from Plaistow, Newham, London, England, so they _*WAS*_ a bit uppity, innit...



Yeah I agree-fvck Facebook, its ghay.


----------



## Australian

*"Cash Me Outside rapper Danielle Bregoli, 15, is set to break records after Snapchat series debut gets 10million viewers in 24 hours"*

*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...apchat-series-debut-gets-10million-views.html*


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> Dictionary please.



Withered pickle? Shriveled wang?


----------



## Nik Henville

Adieu said:


> Rooster wilt?





Australian said:


> Dictionary please.



Cock droop, prick sag, willy wilt

Just guessin' - and better sounding than erectile disfunction...
.
.


----------



## Australian

Lets not forget she's only 15. God 'elp us if she ever Googles herself and finds this thread of Cock droop, prick sag, willy wilt, Withered pickle, Shriveled wang.
It could ruin her.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> God 'elp us if she ever Googles herself and finds this thread of cock droop, prick sag, willy wilt, Withered pickle, Shriveled wang...



So - she had a crush on Travis Scott, but was rumoured to be dating Gazzy Garcia aka Lil' Pump... and what does "*Lil' Pump*" sound like a double-entendre for... well, y'all can work it out better than she probably can.
.
.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> *"Cash Me Outside rapper Danielle Bregoli, 15, is set to break records after Snapchat series debut gets 10million viewers in 24 hours"*
> 
> *https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...apchat-series-debut-gets-10million-views.html*


I believe these types of articles are fake. Made up simply to generate interest. It’s like the same as those idiots who purchase Instagram followers to make them seem important. No way this little whore gets 10 million people to tune in. No way.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I believe these types of articles are fake. Made up simply to generate interest. It’s like the same as those idiots who purchase Instagram followers to make them seem important. No way this little whore gets 10 million people to tune in. No way.



Either way, the net result is that it becomes a reality.
Its like Record Companies buying their own stock to get their artists to rank in the charts. Eventually the public bite.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> So - she had a crush on Travis Scott, but was rumoured to be dating Gazzy Garcia aka Lil' Pump... and what does "*Lil' Pump*" sound like a double-entendre for... well, y'all can work it out better than she probably can.
> .
> .



Lil Pump. He’s a piece of work isnt he. I doubt that her managers want her to be seen with him.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> *Eventually the public bite.*



That,
right there...
That's the long and the short of it.
.
.


----------



## Australian

What the heck is going on with part 6 of Bringing Up Bhabie? Its been two days and still no part 6. 

I'm hooked.


----------



## Australian

This is the current Cash Me Ousside Girl some million$ later.


----------



## Australian

Now I understand the lyrics to her new song better:


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Now I understand the lyrics to her new song better:




So very many words to say so very little...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> So very many words to say so very little...



Ha ha ha 

I would love to be a fly on the wall in one of their writing sessions.


----------



## Australian

I give the Cash Me Ousside Girl another year, and she'll be garbed in this.

​


----------



## Australian

Its time to give credit where credit is due. And good news, she wants to collaborate with Cardi B.


----------



## mickeydg5

Remember when people used to answer with "Your momma!" as kids?

That is as good an answer as any other on this subject.


----------



## Nik Henville

mickeydg5 said:


> "Your momma!" is as good an answer as any other on this subject.



...and better than most
.
.
.


----------



## Nik Henville

.
.
.
.
I await the collaboration with *Robert Sylvester Kelly*
.
.
.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> I await the collaboration with *Robert Sylvester Kelly*
> .
> .
> .



I probably should know who he is?


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> Remember when people used to answer with "Your momma!" as kids?
> 
> That is as good an answer as any other on this subject.



‘Your momma’ or ‘yo momma’?


----------



## Australian

Some classic Danielle Bregoli. A moving message to her dad.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> I probably should know who he is?



Man... you crease me up sometimes:-

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/24/entertainment/r-kelly-bond-sunday/index.html


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Man... you crease me up sometimes:-
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/24/entertainment/r-kelly-bond-sunday/index.html



Ok, his name rings a bell now. He’s not well known here in Aus, I dont think.
He’s on charges for Harvey Weinsteening someone , right?


----------



## Australian

​


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabies managers buy her a $42,000 Rolex for her 16th birthday.
It just gets better.


----------



## Australian

*Believe me I want this thread to die just as much as everyone else, but look what she got from a friend Rapper for her 16th birthday. A $40,000 necklace. 
*
**​


----------



## LPMarshall hack

The whole rap culture/lifestyle is pure garbage.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> The whole rap culture/lifestyle is pure garbage.



But why are they making so much money? Ok Little Yauchty buys her a $40,000 necklace and then gets promoted by TMZ etc. and gets a few million streams on Spotify, but I think that a lot of people welcome it because they've had enough of the fake PC culture that was emerging in the last few years.


----------



## ricksconnected

kids making kids rich.


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> The whole rap culture/lifestyle is pure garbage.



Obviously an over broad generalization. So called Rap Culture is actually pretty diverse.
OTOH it is just a reflection of US culture which as you said is essentially pure garbage. lol
As a genre it’s still miles ahead of Hair Metal.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> kids making kids rich.



I'm all for kids working. If a kid can solder chips into a circuit, why not let him work.


----------



## Australian

Lo-Tek said:


> Obviously an over broad generalization. So called Rap Culture is actually pretty diverse.
> OTOH it is just a reflection of US culture which is as you said is essentially pure garbage. lol
> As a genre it’s still miles ahead of Hair Metal.




It has its merits.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> Obviously an over broad generalization. So called Rap Culture is actually pretty diverse.
> OTOH it is just a reflection of US culture which as you said is essentially pure garbage. lol
> As a genre it’s still miles ahead of Hair Metal.


I mean the WHOLE rap culture. All of it. Pure garbage. The worst song by Nelson blows away the “best” rap song.


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> I mean the WHOLE rap culture. All of it. Pure garbage. The worst song by Nelson blows away the “best” rap song.



Well, to each there own.
You don’t even like The Beastie Boys? lol
Maybe it’s cuz I’m a little older than you. Radio friendly rock got very lame in the late 70s and early 80s; rap was much fresher sounding and had a touch of rebellion that rock was losing.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> Well, to each there own.
> You don’t even like The Beastie Boys? lol
> Maybe it’s cuz I’m a little older than you. Radio friendly rock got very lame in the late 70s and early 80s; rap was much fresher sounding and had a touch of rebellion that rock was losing.


i Do not like the besties either...except for their pre rap punk stuff. But the rap...while amusing, but no. Egg Raid On Mojo is cool


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> i Do not like the besties either...except for their pre rap punk stuff. But the rap...while amusing, but no. Egg Raid On Mojo is cool



What about eminem? Perhaps the greatest lyricist of the modern era.

Or ( god forbid) Kid Rock? J/k!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> What about eminem? Perhaps the greatest lyricist of the modern era.
> 
> Or ( god forbid) Kid Rock? J/k!


While I won’t disparage the talent, I don’t like Eminem either


----------



## Australian

Lo-Tek said:


> What about eminem? Perhaps the greatest lyricist of the modern era.
> 
> Or ( god forbid) Kid Rock? J/k!



Last year Eminem was accused, by Bhad Bhabies fans, of copying Bhad Bhabie 
https://www.nme.com/news/music/eminem-rip-off-bhad-bhabie-not-alike-hi-bich-kamikaze-2374809


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> But why are they making so much money? Ok Little Yauchty buys her a $40,000 necklace and then gets promoted by TMZ etc. and gets a few million streams on Spotify, but I think that a lot of people welcome it because they've had enough of the fake PC culture that was emerging in the last few years.


Because teens and tweens will listen to whatever is thrown at them on the radio and Apple Music


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Because teens and tweens will listen to whatever is thrown at them on the radio and Apple Music


It is what it is.
Bhad Bhabie still has to get her car licence. That will bring us all more entertainment. She said sh’s going to get a black Lambourghini.
Her music is just a sideshow. Its her antics we all root for.


----------



## ricksconnected

whats the future of Bhad Bhabie?


----------



## Adieu

Lo-Tek said:


> Obviously an over broad generalization. So called Rap Culture is actually pretty diverse.
> OTOH it is just a reflection of US culture which as you said is essentially pure garbage. lol
> As a genre it’s still miles ahead of Hair Metal.



Nope rap and rnb are all utter garbage...

Blues is ok however, so race baiters can bugger off



PS jazz sucks too for the most part, though


----------



## Adieu

ricksconnected said:


> whats the future of Bhad Bhabie?



I was driving through some backwater backroads and felt country was appropriate, so I flipped XM radio to that channel

Guess what came out of the woodwork? Freakin BACKSTREET BOYS (...well, more like middle aged backroad coots now I guess?). New single, country radio, 2019. Srsly.

So, my prediction:
WEAK SAUCE COUNTRY RADIO IN 25 YEARS OR SO

Maybe with some rapping about her rusty all-electric F150....


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> whats the future of Bhad Bhabie?


 
Thats why I started this thread.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

ricksconnected said:


> whats the future of Bhad Bhabie?


6 kids
6 unidentified baby daddys


----------



## Lo-Tek

Adieu said:


> Nope rap and rnb are all utter garbage...
> 
> Blues is ok however, so race baiters can bugger off
> 
> 
> 
> PS jazz sucks too for the most part, though


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> ...Her music is just a sideshow. Its her antics _*we*_ all root for.



This "_*WE*_" of whom you speak...

Just who *IS* this "_*WE*_" ???

I mean... they must have sat up *ALL NIGHT* writin' _*THESE*_ lyrics...

*Go bitch, go bitch, go bestie
Can't fuck with these hoes 'cause they messy
Go bestie, that my muhfuckin' best friend*
repeat ad nauseum...


----------



## Derek S

LPMarshall hack said:


> 6 kids
> 6 unidentified baby daddys


My money is on a couple of stints in rehab before an eventual early death.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> This "_*WE*_" of whom you speak...
> 
> Just who *IS* this "_*WE*_" ???
> 
> I mean... they must have sat up *ALL NIGHT* writin' _*THESE*_ lyrics...
> 
> *Go bitch, go bitch, go bestie*
> *Can't fuck with these hoes 'cause they messy*
> *Go bestie, that my muhfuckin' best friend*
> repeat ad nauseum...



We as in Us.
I can hear that song being played in 4 years as the theme song of her presidential campaign. It's inevitable that it will be all about the number of instagram followers.


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> My money is on a couple of stints in rehab before an eventual early death.



It's the new age breed of entertainer: Entertaining on and off stage.


----------



## Australian

A recent video of Bhad Bhabie driving. It sounds like an 8 cylinder-is that legal on a learners permit?


----------



## Australian

I wonder what will happen if I put some actual talent in this thread?  

​


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> I wonder what will happen if I put some actual talent in this thread?



Tal combines talent, beauty and a sweet persona...

I could sit and dig her playing for hours on end...

Bhad Bhabie... let's just say "less so"


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Tal combines talent, beauty and a sweet persona...
> 
> I could sit and dig her playing for hours on end...
> 
> Bhad Bhabie... let's just say "less so"



Tals album is a good chill out album. I had it playing last night.


----------



## Wildeman

She needs K Fed.


----------



## Australian

Wildeman said:


> She needs K Fed.



Never heard of him...is he a rapper?


----------



## Wildeman

Australian said:


> Never heard of him...is he a rapper?


He was leeching off Brittany Spears for a while.


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> Never heard of him...is he a rapper?



Better. 

Professional moocher, highly skilled at reverting unexpectedly successful trailer trash to a more familiar state*



*note: alternating between "barefoot and pregnant" and "drunk and disorderly"


----------



## Australian

Lets be honest. She makes $7000,000 a year for her Vegas show. And is one of the highest female earners in the business. Who wouldn't mooch?
I'd be insulted if she asked me to pay at Starbucks.


----------



## Wildeman

I'm loathe to give him the YouTube hits but.....


----------



## Australian

Wildeman said:


> I'm loathe to give him the YouTube hits but.....




He was on an Australian reality tv show years ago.
I remember watching parts of it where he was sobbing over losing Britney.

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...e/news-story/566961f5dabf9fba86d57d5fbcca4412


----------



## Australian

The official Paris Hilton follows Bhad Bhabie on Instagram.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Of she’s good enough for Paris, she’s good enough for me


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Of she’s good enough for Paris, she’s good enough for me



She’s a respected DJ now, so she knows her vinyl. And seems to know her way around the DJ consol.


----------



## 2203xman

I'm just proud of the fact that I have been sheltered from any knowledge of this.


----------



## Australian

2203xman said:


> I'm just proud of the fact that I have been sheltered from any knowledge of this.



I thought the Ca$h Me Ousside Girl was a household name in the US.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> I wonder what will happen if I put some actual talent in this thread?
> 
> ​




Tal is a hottie


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> Tal is a hottie



Yeah she’s cute, and probably more well mannered than Bhad Bhabie.


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie honouring veterans, has a sale today!! :


----------



## ricksconnected

this chic is making a fortune


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> I wonder what will happen if I put some actual talent in this thread?
> 
> ​




1:47 - old fart "she's got tremendous charisma" - shot switches to her prominent nipple poking thru her shirt rubbing on some truly Freudian bass hornage - cut back to the old fart singing her praises

I *totally* see why the elders of rock n roll love to take her on tour.... but I seriously, seriously doubt it'd be the same if she weren't a perky, pouty-lipped Lolita fantasy for geriatric frontmen

Try for a moment to imagine them having the same enthusiasm for a chubby awkward guy of equivalent musical stature, or even just a girl 10 years older and more into wearing bras... NOPE


----------



## Lo-Tek

Adieu said:


> 1:47 - old fart "she's got tremendous charisma" - shot switches to her prominent nipple poking thru her shirt rubbing on some truly Freudian bass hornage - cut back to the old fart singing her praises
> 
> I *totally* see why the elders of rock n roll love to take her on tour.... but I seriously, seriously doubt it'd be the same if she weren't a perky, pouty-lipped Lolita fantasy for geriatric frontmen
> 
> Try for a moment to imagine them having the same enthusiasm for a chubby awkward guy of equivalent musical stature, or even just a girl 10 years older and more into wearing bras... NOPE



So you think she landed all of her gigs because of her nipple. lol.


----------



## Australian

Adieu said:


> 1:47 - old fart "she's got tremendous charisma" - shot switches to her prominent nipple poking thru her shirt rubbing on some truly Freudian bass hornage - cut back to the old fart singing her praises
> 
> I *totally* see why the elders of rock n roll love to take her on tour.... but I seriously, seriously doubt it'd be the same if she weren't a perky, pouty-lipped Lolita fantasy for geriatric frontmen
> 
> Try for a moment to imagine them having the same enthusiasm for a chubby awkward guy of equivalent musical stature, or even just a girl 10 years older and more into wearing bras... NOPE



It's survival. Imagine Beck having a bad night and then he catches a glimpse of her right boob while she's letting fly with some Jazz runs. He'd think "I love my life".


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> this chic is making a fortune



And she drives now. Is this a Corvette she's driving?:

​


----------



## Australian




----------



## Australian

I thought she was starting to mellow out now that she’s filthy rich. But nah!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Australian said:


> I wonder what will happen if I put some actual talent in this thread?
> 
> ​



Instant star , That girl is 10 years ahead of her age ! 31 pages of crud but this is worth watching !


----------



## Australian

ibmorjamn said:


> Instant star , That girl is 10 years ahead of her age ! 31 pages of crud but this is worth watching !



Come on man Bhad Bhabie is just a kid finding her way in the jungle.
Crud ? I’m hrt.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Australian said:


> Come on man Bhad Bhabie is just a kid finding her way in the jungle.
> Crud ? I’m hrt.


Right , she needs a dad with a heavy hand. I could only stand to watch a minute of her B.S. and I'm done.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Australian said:


> Come on man Bhad Bhabie is just a kid finding her way in the jungle.
> Crud ? I’m hrt.


Buck up Auss there are hundreds of semi talented rap (loosely put) artists to follow . She ain’t no Christina !


----------



## fifteenohms

Lo-Tek said:


> Crazy that she is only 15. Gotta give her props for getting such a fast start.


Her payola call center's results are quite adult even though she is not.


----------



## ibmorjamn

I see a scandals in the future and some doozy's


----------



## Australian

ibmorjamn said:


> Buck up Auss there are hundreds of semi talented rap (loosely put) artists to follow . She ain’t no Christina !



She's got it. If she doesn't have too many losses and resort to crack she'll come out with a few big hits within the next year. Her management also manage Billy Eilish who is huge at the moment-billions of views on YT.


For the record, this is my all time personal appreciation for a style that tickles my fancy. Gambale comes in at 10:40:

​


----------



## Australian

Ok we could stand around and praise Yoyo for her dedication to a sunday schoolesque way of life, but she's as boring as a bonsai tree.


​


----------



## ibmorjamn

Australian said:


> She's got it. If she doesn't have too many losses and resort to crack she'll come out with a few big hits within the next year. Her management also manage Billy Eilish who is huge at the moment-billions of views on YT.
> 
> 
> For the record, this is my all time personal appreciation for a style that tickles my fancy. Gambale comes in at 10:40:
> 
> ​



She’s got something , what ever it is hopefully it doesn’t leave her face down in the gutter.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Chick Korea , cool . I would have liked to seen him in the return to for ever


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Nkyrental

Bhad Bhabie, has the mental capacity of a 7 year old, a slow one at that. I predict a crash and burn in a couple of years when the rap arena gets tired of her nonsense.


----------



## Nik Henville

'Iggy' slaps the biotch right back, innit...


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> Bhad Bhabie, has the mental capacity of a 7 year old, a slow one at that. I predict a crash and burn in a couple of years when the rap arena gets tired of her nonsense.



Believe it or not, she’s an A’s and B’s student . Dont be misguided by DrPhils editing .
Everything after that episode that launched her into the public eye was an act on her part.

tbh: right now is her make break point .If she doesnt do something that gets grand attention she could fade away for a year or two.

BUT she’ll be back!


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie inspiring students:


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> Ok we could stand around and praise Yoyo for her dedication to a sunday schoolesque way of life, but she's as boring as a bonsai tree.
> 
> 
> ​




The real lesson here: buy your daughter nice shiney things.... OR ELSE!!!


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie's new song. I haven't heard it yet, but let me know if it has the word "bitch" in it so I won't get offended.

Wearing over $100,000 in jewellery. 

​


----------



## Australian

Adieu said:


> The real lesson here: buy your daughter nice shiney things.... OR ELSE!!!



Thats not Bhad Bhabie.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

God i hate the rap/gang (real or wannabe) culture. Get yo money this/ima bad ass that...absolute garbage made by absolute animals.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> God i hate the rap/gang (real or wannabe) culture. Get yo money this/ima bad ass that...absolute garbage made by absolute animals.



She seems relatively well mannered to me. Ok she might use profanities but...


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> Thats not Bhad Bhabie.



Yeah I kinda think that's the point


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie just signed a million dollar songwriting deal:
https://www.tmz.com/2019/07/11/danielle-bregoli-million-dollar-deal-bmi-publishing/


----------



## ricksconnected

why do they always squat down like in her pic in the link?


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> why do they always squat down like in her pic in the link?



Its a rapper thing.


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> Its a rapper thing.




yeah i know but why? is it cool or something?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Bhad Bhabie just signed a million dollar songwriting deal:
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/07/11/danielle-bregoli-million-dollar-deal-bmi-publishing/


She will be bigger than the Beatles. Prob end up with the most sales in history and in the HOF by 20 years old. Laughs are on us...the non believers.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> She will be bigger than the Beatles. Prob end up with the most sales in history and in the HOF by 20 years old. Laughs are on us...the non believers.



I was a believer all along. But what is great, she has made enough money to Lindsay Lohan her life but good.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> yeah i know but why? is it cool or something?



Elvis used to do it too didnt he?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> View attachment 59723
> View attachment 59722
> 
> 
> Elvis used to do it too didnt he?


I have no idea who that is...but I know who bhad baby is


----------



## Nik Henville

So... in a few decades... this could be Bhad Bhabie ???


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> So... in a few decades... this could be Bhad Bhabie ???




Hah ha... you’re assuming she’ll be alive then? What did Randy R, Hendrix , Cobain , B.Holiday all have? High voltage but a short fuse.


----------



## Söulcaster

Australian said:


> What did Randy R, Hendrix , Cobain , B.Holiday all have?



Talent? Originality? A semblance of integrity?


----------



## Australian

Söulcaster said:


> Talent? Originality? A semblance of integrity?




Three words that have never been uttered in this thread before.


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie smoking the peace pipe:


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> Bhad Bhabie smoking the peace pipe:





what a waste. shes not even inhaling.


----------



## Australian

ricksconnected said:


> what a waste. shes not even inhaling.



She fooled me. But I’m not a smoker.


----------



## Australian

Iggy survives:


----------



## Nik Henville

.
.
.
Oh my actual sainted aunt...
It's like they cloned a dozen Nicki Minaj.
...or that Jessica Rabbit, or old Betty Boop...
Mae West pisses all over these biotches, and NO messin', innit
.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> .
> .
> .
> Oh my actual sainted aunt...
> It's like they cloned a dozen Nicki Minaj.
> ...or that Jessica Rabbit, or old Betty Boop...
> Mae West pisses all over these biotches, and NO messin', innit
> .



They're All great role models though.


----------



## Australian

Australian said:


> They're All great role models though.



Only if we consider a Kardashian a role model though.

Kim is a decent human imho. But can anyone verify this: her memory deletes every ten seconds...right?:


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Kim is a decent human imho. But can anyone verify this: her memory deletes every ten seconds...right?



10 seconds, yah say...

...as long as that


----------



## Australian

Iggys latest drop: "Pussy Pop"


----------



## fifteenohms

Australian said:


> Bhad Bhabie just signed a million dollar songwriting deal:
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/07/11/danielle-bregoli-million-dollar-deal-bmi-publishing/


Thats no "songwriting deal" thats a Payday Loanmart insta-loan against future sales.

The TMZ story mentions only 1/3 of of $1M is even available.

If I know the black music industry, its going to be trickled through a "handler." So if her A&R jerk wants a blowjob to sign off on basic account expenses, she has one option to continue her career as a performer.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Iggys latest drop: "Pussy Pop"



I love it!


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I love it!


----------



## Australian

In keeping with the tradition of saving the thread from complete suckage- here's Tal. She did two albums with Prince that haven't been released yet. 


​


----------



## ricksconnected

Australian said:


> In keeping with the tradition of saving the thread from complete suckage- here's Tal. She did two albums with Prince that haven't been released yet.
> 
> 
> ​





this chick has skillz


----------



## fifteenohms

Australian said:


> They're All great role models though.


...for parents hoping their daughters grow up to become whores


----------



## Lance Chambers

Can I have my click back?


----------



## ricksconnected

Lance Chambers said:


> These bitches ain't got nuttin on Anna Nicole Smith. She was the queen of the Gold Diggas...............oh wait: she's dead!




she was hot too.


----------



## Australian

Lance Chambers said:


> Can I have my click back?



Only if you can prove that what you have seen here has affected you adversely.


----------



## Lance Chambers

Australian said:


> Only if you can prove that what you have seen here has affected you adversely.



Well, do you want to see the Johnson I got from staring at Iggy's ass? It keeps me awake at night.


----------



## ricksconnected

Lance Chambers said:


> Well, do you want to see the Johnson I got from staring at Iggy's ass? It keeps me awake at night.




ewww


----------



## Australian

Lance Chambers said:


> Well, do you want to see the Johnson I got from staring at Iggy's ass? It keeps me awake at night.



Does he still play basketball?


----------



## Australian

_* I* don't remember if mankind was ever interested in such unimportant things. _

​


----------



## Australian

This is more interesting:


----------



## Nik Henville




----------



## Australian

It’s never wrong to post the landmark itself. Only America could have made this an event never to forget:


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> It’s never wrong to post the landmark itself...



In Happy Days (Episode 5.3 - 1977) Henry F Winkler used a stunt double for the jump itself despite being a very proficient water-skier. I like to think it was Gary McLarty (his m/c stunt man) - but who knows...

*Whereas Homer J Simpson did all his own stunts.*

So I used Homer - he's authentic.


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie just wont go away.





​


----------



## Nik Henville

.
.
.
37 seconds of my life I will never get back...
...and 50% of which sounded like gibberish.
.
.
.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> .
> .
> .
> 37 seconds of my life I will never get back...
> ...and 50% of which sounded like gibberish.
> .
> .
> .



Lets be realistic. This is 34 pages of time we will never get back. She owes us big time!


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> She owes us big time!



True dat...

...where do we file a claim?


----------



## anitoli

Australian said:


> Bhad Bhabie just wont go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This is exactly why AlQaida knows they will win............................Just a matter of time...................


----------



## Australian

anitoli said:


> This is exactly why AlQaida knows they will win............................Just a matter of time...................



If they fvck with Bad Bhabie she'll have their wives twerking in a burqa. They're scared of that more than anything.


----------



## South Park

Keeping people poor and stupid.


----------



## Australian

South Park said:


> Keeping people poor and stupid.




Good point! at 35 pages I'm gon' freefall outta this thread.


----------



## mickeydg5

How a ham got deboned.


----------



## Wildeman

Australian said:


> Good point! at 35 pages I'm gon' freefall outta this thread.


But you might miss something.


----------



## Australian

Wildeman said:


> But you might miss something.



That would be a disaster.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> How a ham got deboned.




Since Sonvolt went AWOL you've got nowhere to put your bric a brac...right?


----------



## Australian

This thread has had 24,993 views....mind blown!!


----------



## Australian

A Madison Square Garden tidbit:
Interesting !

“Justin Bieber claims the record for selling *out Madison Square Garden the fastest* of any artist. Two shows for his 2012 Believe tour *sold out* in 30 seconds.”


Which brings up the question: was MSG designed by an eskimo?


----------



## mickeydg5

A Japanese Eskimo.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Australian said:


> A Madison Square Garden tidbit:
> Interesting !
> 
> “Justin Bieber claims the record for selling *out Madison Square Garden the fastest* of any artist. Two shows for his 2012 Believe tour *sold out* in 30 seconds.”
> 
> 
> Which brings up the question: was MSG designed by an eskimo?


fake marketing...

The way they do ticket sales, here in the states, is, they have pre-sales. Then they also open up tickets to the ticket agencies scalpers. By the time tickets officially go on sale, for any big ticket/box office show, they are pretty much sold out. Some entirely, some mostly, some ½-way. 

Either way, it's easy to manipulate this, by offering them all for sale before you release sales officially to the public. Then you can sell out 2 nights at a venue in 30 seconds...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

so much for camping out and doing it the fun way.


----------



## Australian

Dogs of Doom said:


> fake marketing...
> 
> The way they do ticket sales, here in the states, is, they have pre-sales. Then they also open up tickets to the ticket agencies scalpers. By the time tickets officially go on sale, for any big ticket/box office show, they are pretty much sold out. Some entirely, some mostly, some ½-way.
> 
> Either way, it's easy to manipulate this, by offering them all for sale before you release sales officially to the public. Then you can sell out 2 nights at a venue in 30 seconds...




Pythagorus say it still equals the public demand-depends on which angle one views from.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> so much for camping out and doing it the fun way.



True.


----------



## mickeydg5

If there is a local venue concert we want to see we wait. I mean wait. We wait till like a couple hours before the actual concert. Sometimes if it is a in demand hot artist they sell out. But you would not believe the better tickets you can get at the last minute because all them "scalping agencies" are try to unload tickets.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> I there is a local venue concert we want to see we wait. I mean wait. We wait till like a couple hours before the actual concert. Sometimes if it is a in demand hot artist they sell out. But you would not believe the better tickets you can get at the last minute because all them "scalping agencies" are try to unload tickets.


I know guys who go to the venue & get free tickets every time...


----------



## Adieu

Dogs of Doom said:


> I know guys who go to the venue & get free tickets every time...



...cops?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Adieu said:


> ...cops?


nope, cops get in, if they do security detail...

Just random people give away tickets.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhQzfp1q79ycyZ3l6R


----------



## LPMarshall hack

That is one bhad bitch


----------



## Australian

crossroadsnyc said:


> https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhQzfp1q79ycyZ3l6R





A trip down memory lane. The video that went viral in her early days of fame: her mum beating her up. And Now Danielle is carrying that torch.


----------



## Australian

In an effort to restore some dignity to this thread, here’s my prediction for the next Ellen Show feature family...kid gets a new drum kit from Ellen...you know that staple Ellen Show deal:


----------



## Australian

Australian said:


> In an effort to restore some dignity to this thread, here’s my prediction for the next Ellen Show feature family...kid gets a new drum kit from Ellen...you know that staple Ellen Show deal:




so this post was supposed to encourage someone to google it and then post up a video to show that he has already been on Ellen, and thus I get this thread up to page 36...alas! I accept defeat this time.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

she really does need her ass kicked.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> she really does need her ass kicked.



In the land of milk and honey, who better to shake the system than Bad Bhabie.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> In the land of milk and honey, who better to shake the system than Bad Bhabie.




eh, the system actually pays no attention to her honestly. 
they know more about her kind than she does even.


----------



## Australian

Our 'equivalent' to the Grammys, the Aria's were broadcast last night. Good to see a live band getting some attention. The Aria's was all about pop music for some years. Good to see a possible shift.

​


Dua Lipa ruled though:

​


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> eh, the system actually pays no attention to her honestly.
> they know more about her kind than she does even.




System? What system? There are so many.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

the one you were talking about above too i believe


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> the one you were talking about above too i believe



Thats over a week ago-my views change in ratio to how many pages of words I digest that week.


----------



## anitoli

Australian said:


> Our 'equivalent' to the Grammys, the Aria's were broadcast last night. Good to see a live band getting some attention. The Aria's was all about pop music for some years. Good to see a possible shift.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Dua Lipa ruled though:
> 
> ​



Fuqin garbage.......LOL


----------



## Australian

anitoli said:


> Fuqin garbage.......LOL



and you look better in white than Dua Lipa I suppose?

you dont have any clips so you’re safe.


----------



## Australian

This is why we love LA.
Its on! A real bout about to take place with $1000,000 at stake. And we know these YouTube biches have got that kind of money to wager too.

​


----------



## Australian

Someone need tell her that there are many packing heat in that neighborhood.


----------



## Wildeman

The real question is, where is Nicky Minaj?


----------



## Australian

Wildeman said:


> The real question is, where is Nicky Minaj?



She announced retirement not long ago. But she’s sure to come back eventually.


----------



## Wildeman

Australian said:


> She announced retirement not long ago. But she’s sure to come back eventually.


I shall await her graceful return with bait breath...or is that baited?.....bated?


----------



## Nik Henville

Note
to self.
Buy shares
in silicone implants and the like


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Nikki....


----------



## Australian

Wildeman said:


> I shall await her graceful return with bait breath...or is that baited?.....bated?



I liked a few of her songs.


Nik Henville said:


> Note
> to self.
> Buy shares
> in silicone implants and the like



An even better investment might be in Sophia, the hottest robot in our galaxy. If I could get past the fact that she sounds like Steven Hawking she’s sort of cute and ‘intelligent’.


----------



## Madfinger

Australian said:


> I liked a few of her songs.
> 
> 
> An even better investment might be in Sophia, the hottest robot in our galaxy. If I could get past the fact that she sounds like Steven Hawking she’s sort of cute and ‘intelligent’.



And cold hands.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> An even better investment might be in Sophia, the hottest robot in our galaxy. If I could get past the fact that she sounds like Steven Hawking she’s sort of cute and ‘intelligent’.





Madfinger said:


> And cold hands.



Yeah, she could do with a syrup, and some heaters in the hand circuits.
One finds one's self wondering if she has someplace to "plug in a guitar", as it were...


----------



## Australian

Madfinger said:


> And cold hands.



But more importantly, can she cook?


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> But more importantly, does she smell of plastic, gear oil, pot lube and hydraulic fluid?



Surely nobody wants to sit down with her and break bread? So... fixed that for you. Anyway... this guy has an idea:-


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Surely nobody wants to sit down with her and break bread? So... fixed that for you. Anyway... this guy has an idea:-


----------



## Australian

What will 2020 hold for Bhad Bhabie?

I heard that she was on Lights Out with David Spade. But it ‘isnt available to my country’. 
If anyone has a link, please post it here.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> What will 2020 hold for Bhad Bhabie?
> 
> I heard that she was on Lights Out with David Spade. But it ‘isnt available to my country’.
> If anyone has a link, please post it here.




Not sure if this will work...Facebook


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Not sure if this will work...Facebook




yeah I saw tgat on Facebook, but wanted to see the whole show.


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabies dad, a cop, posts this today on Facebook and Bhad Babie responds in a must watch video.

How many of you have made a heart-felt video for your dad in your Bentley wearing a $30,000 Rolex at 16 years old?

At least watch it from 39:00.


----------



## Nkyrental

Jesus, we are doomed if this POS, non English speaking trash can make millions. Says a LOT about those who think social media has ANY redeeming value!


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> Jesus, we are doomed if this POS, non English speaking trash can make millions. Says a LOT about those who think social media has ANY redeeming value!



If she was on welfare then people would still complain. She has a large fan base, and doesn't seen to be running out of steam.


----------



## Wildeman

Didn't even click on it, but i do hate her still picture.


----------



## Australian

Wildeman said:


> Didn't even click on it, but i do hate her still picture.



Go on get it a go.
I’ll refund your money if you arent entertained.


----------



## Wildeman

Australian said:


> Go on get it a go.
> I’ll refund your money if you arent entertained.


 i tried, gave it like a minute.......


----------



## ricksdisconnected

she still trash in my book.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> she still trash in my book.



She’s on her way to Australia.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

how many tickets you bought already?


----------



## Derek S

Watching her inevitable crash down to earth is gonna be a lot more entertaining than her rise.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> how many tickets you bought already?



I want to go. But it would have to be in disguise. I might grow a moustache like Bieber and wear shades and a Lakers cap, and a "My Mom Beats Me" T-Shirt..


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> Watching her inevitable crash down to earth is gonna be a lot more entertaining than her rise.



There's a recent video on YouTube-her in a thong-I can't post it here, but she's getting there.


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> There's a recent video on YouTube-her in a thong-I can't post it here, but she's getting there.



Wait, our level of censorship EXCEEDS that of youtube????



Australian said:


> View attachment 67802
> View attachment 67801
> 
> 
> She’s on her way to Australia.



...and still cannot spell in any regional variety of English, "biches"!


----------



## Nik Henville

Sheesh...

You poor bastards...

Forest fires, _then_ floods, _*then*_ the biotch.

Man - you antipodeands must have done some real bad shit to cop all this crap.


----------



## Australian

Adieu said:


> Wait, our level of censorship EXCEEDS that of youtube????
> 
> 
> 
> ...and still cannot spell in any regional variety of English, "biches"!




She's only 16...YouTube isn't very age sensitive.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Sheesh...
> 
> You poor bastards...
> 
> Forest fires, _then_ floods, _*then*_ the biotch.
> 
> Man - you antipodeands must have done some real bad shit to cop all this crap.




I want to see if she's going to go out and do some promo with the homeless koalas.


----------



## Nik Henville

I
spec
she gonna
spend some koalaty time
wid dah Assyrian Kings in dah western 'burbs
rather than shakin' her booty at koalas, 'roos, dingos, wallabys and duck-billed platypussies...


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> I
> spec
> she gonna
> spend some koalaty time
> wid dah Assyrian Kings in dah western 'burbs
> rather than shakin' her booty at koalas, 'roos, dingos, wallabys and duck-billed platypussies...



Will she donate though? 
Thats Australias new way-burn useless barren desert and cry for money?


----------



## Australian

Paris Hilton earns $1000,000 a gig. Bhad Bhabie always has DJing to fall back on. In LA if you have a name and followers you are god.


----------



## Nkyrental

So, THAT many brain deads show up to WATCH someone mix crappy music? No wonder CA is such a crap hole!


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> So, THAT many brain deads show up to WATCH someone mix crappy music? No wonder CA is such a crap hole!



Every country has their automatons. 
One thing about Paris and Kim K West I’ve noticed, is their short term memory. It might be a successful way to live, granted that you dont need a memory to do a selfie.


----------



## Australian

Here Bhad Bhabie is being really well mannered and angelic....



... compared to other videos.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> She's only 16...YouTube isn't very age sensitive.




counting the days huh.


----------



## mickeydg5

The Half Time Show dethroned Iggy.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

mickeydg5 said:


> The Half Time Show dethroned Iggy.




im STILL trying to figure out in what world does or did Iggy have a throne to begin with?


----------



## mickeydg5

ricksdisconnected said:


> im STILL trying to figure out in what world does or did Iggy have a throne to begin with?


I do not know the answer to that because I believe it is in @Australian 's illusions.


----------



## Australian

well watch the girl next door break her foot. And it will be good fodder for the next time you go to your grandmas house for a chat -tea and scones.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Here Bhad Bhabie is being really well mannered and angelic....
> 
> 
> 
> ... compared to other videos.



That is one BHAD bitch!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> I do not know the answer to that because I believe it is in @Australian 's illusions.


she had a sextape...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Australian said:


> well watch the girl next door break her foot. And it will be good fodder for the next time you go to your grandmas house for a chat -tea and scones.



that sounded painful...

I used to like her, before she got Federlined...


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> im STILL trying to figure out in what world does or did Iggy have a throne to begin with?



Does anything in the Rap charts make sense though? 
Where is the next TuPac? It doesnt look like is going to happen soon.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Does anything in the Rap charts make sense though?
> Where is the next TuPac? It doesnt look like is going to happen soon.


Thank God


----------



## Australian

Dogs of Doom said:


> that sounded painful...
> 
> I used to like her, before she got Federlined...




Work Bitch is a killer song. Thats the only one I like of hers.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> well watch the girl next door break her foot. And it will be good fodder for the next time you go to your grandmas house for a chat -tea and scones.






still the hottest.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> Work Bitch is a killer song. Thats the only one I like of hers.




you should here this song in a club that has a good system. it jams.


----------



## Madfinger

Nik Henville said:


> I
> spec
> she gonna
> spend some koalaty time
> wid dah Assyrian Kings in dah western 'burbs
> rather than shakin' her booty at koalas, 'roos, dingos, wallabys and duck-billed platypussies...


Over 16 in oz she's bound to see a few Pointy Nose Partapuss if she holds up that attitude.


----------



## Madfinger

Australian said:


> Will she donate though?
> Thats Australias new way-burn useless barren desert and cry for money?


Never heard of a desert fire.


----------



## Australian

Madfinger said:


> Never heard of a desert fire.



Google ‘figure of speech’.


----------



## Madfinger

Australian said:


> Google ‘figure of speech’.


I don't believe what I read on the internet.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Here Bhad Bhabie is being really well mannered and angelic....
> 
> ... compared to other videos.




Biotch is seriously out-of-order in the attitude and self-esteem side of things.
Having said that... I barely understood 1 word in 10, so perhaps I missed the nuances of her stance.

Damn but it's tough typing with my tongue that far in my cheek.


----------



## Derek S

Australian said:


> Here Bhad Bhabie is being really well mannered and angelic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...compared to other videos.


LOL! Every time I hear that nimrod speak with her fake ghetto/black accent I smile! It's the best quality she has IMO, I truly enjoy hearing her do it. I think the only caucasian I ever heard do it better was this guy...


----------



## Chrome

I cant remember the last time I watched an awards show. just a bunch of rich unappreciative fucktards who think there opinion is important enough that the population will follow suite. fuck em all in my book.


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> LOL! Every time I hear that nimrod speak with her fake ghetto/black accent I smile! It's the best quality she has IMO, I truly enjoy hearing her do it. I think the only caucasian I ever heard do it better was this guy...




That looks like Rusty from N L Vacation.

I think she’s smart, and definitely entertaining. Basically she’s killing it right now.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Biotch is seriously out-of-order in the attitude and self-esteem side of things.
> Having said that... I barely understood 1 word in 10, so perhaps I missed the nuances of her stance.
> 
> Damn but it's tough typing with my tongue that far in my cheek.



But thats why we love her.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> But that's why _*we*_ love her.



Please don't include me in that "we..."

I find her distasteful at best, with few redeeming features.
I can't work out whether you are praising her sarcastically or for real,
but I find her irritating as all heck - and then she opens her mouth and confirms my feeling.
I am certain she would find me equally irritating and impossible to understand - and that's _*ALL*_ I like about her...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Nik Henville said:


> Please don't include me in that "we..."
> 
> I find her distasteful at best, with few redeeming features.
> I can't work out whether you are praising her sarcastically or for real,
> but I find her irritating as all heck - and then she opens her mouth and confirms my feeling.
> I am certain she would find me equally irritating and impossible to understand - and that's _*ALL*_ I like about her...





foe the win.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Please don't include me in that "we..."
> 
> I find her distasteful at best, with few redeeming features.
> I can't work out whether you are praising her sarcastically or for real,
> but I find her irritating as all heck - and then she opens her mouth and confirms my feeling.
> I am certain she would find me equally irritating and impossible to understand - and that's _*ALL*_ I like about her...



Thats harsh in these fragile times considering that the innocent sweet girl has just had a restraining order filed against her by a Walt Disney actress.


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabies response to the recent restraining order filed against her.
Dr Phil must be sobbing in the corner right about now.


----------



## Australian

How heavy is Bhad Bhabies guardian angels wallet?


----------



## Wildeman

Finsta?


----------



## Australian

Wildeman said:


> Finsta?
> View attachment 68334



‘fake instagram account.’

If you’re high profile actress and want to crush Bhad Bhabies ego, you can create another fake instagram account and remain anonymous.


----------



## Wildeman

Australian said:


> ‘fake instagram account.’
> 
> If you’re high profile actress and want to crush Bhad Bhabies ego, you can create another fake instagram account and remain anonymous.


See, now i can say i learnt something today


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> Thats harsh in these fragile times considering that the innocent sweet girl has just had a restraining order filed against her by a Walt Disney actress.




yeah and in her video she tells the girl "i will kill you. i will kill you".
if that was any of us normals around here we would be in jail.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> How heavy is Bhad Bhabies guardian angels wallet?





funny thing is she was doing a talk on life balance at the time. lol


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> funny thing is she was doing a talk on life balance at the time. lol



Yeah the irony. 

Thats where you and I are different: I just thought it happened because of her heavy pocketbook.


----------



## Australian

Wildeman said:


> See, now i can say i learnt something today



There’s a lot to be learned in this thread. Did you know that Lady Ga Ga’s latest video was all shot on an Iphone Pro?


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> There’s a lot to be learned in this thread. Did you know that Lady Ga Ga’s latest video was all shot on an Iphone Pro?



Waste of an iPhone


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Waste of an iPhone



Maybe. But its a good way for ageing broads like her to ward off HD close-ups.


----------



## Australian

Is Bhad Bhabie being shrugged off?


----------



## Australian

Hot off the press-her latest single.

No Auto-Tunes were harmed in the making of this track.


----------



## Australian

So what did y’all think?
Did anyone add it to their commute playlist?


----------



## Australian

Watch Tal Wilkenfeld live in the studio in about 20 mins


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Watch Tal Wilkenfeld live in the studio...



Suddenly...

A really bhad thread turned in to an astonishingly ghood thread.


----------



## Madfinger

Australian said:


> Hot off the press-her latest single.
> 
> No Auto-Tunes were harmed in the making of this track.



Hell I could only listen to about 5 seconds of that shit. Is there some way she could be stripped of her fortune for fraud or enticing rebellion against the basic principals of society for profit.. or something...anything!!!


----------



## Australian

Madfinger said:


> Hell I could only listen to about 5 seconds of that shit. Is there some way she could be stripped of her fortune for fraud or enticing rebellion against the basic principals of society for profit.. or something...anything!!!



You might appreciate her more in this Instagram Live where she gives her fans a free songwriting masterclass.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Always so angry.


----------



## Sustainium

Australian said:


> So what did y’all think?
> Did anyone add it to their commute playlist?


Why do you keep posting this shit?
Are you just trolling?


----------



## Madfinger

Australian said:


> You might appreciate her more in this Instagram Live where she gives her fans a free songwriting masterclass.



Total embarrassment to her generation. Says allot about the quality & ethical standards of her promoters.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Sustainium said:


> Why do you keep posting this shit?
> Are you just trolling?




its his thread.


----------



## Sustainium

ricksdisconnected said:


> its his thread.


----------



## Australian

Sustainium said:


> Why do you keep posting this shit?
> Are you just trolling?




Maintain a 50 page thread, and come back and see me


----------



## Australian

Madfinger said:


> Total embarrassment to her generation. Says allot about the quality & ethical standards of her promoters.




Ethical standards? . Whatever! I guarantee Bhad Bhabie has a store of toilet paper that will make a dooms day prepper weep. She's the new generation of survivors in this concrete jungle.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Always so angry.



You take the PC education veneer off a lot of the teens and thats where they're at. They're fighting gestapo control from old farts that are holding their high position unjustly. 

She's get an audience.


----------



## Nik Henville

She has serious mental issues and a lack of self esteem hiding behind bravado backed up by nothing but a huge mouth spouting a limited vocabulary driven by an intellect that makes a squashed grape look bright.

Redeeming features? well... someone point them out and we might discuss them - I see _*NONE*_ so far.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> You take the PC education veneer off a lot of the teens and thats where they're at. They're fighting gestapo control from old farts that are holding their high position unjustly.
> 
> She's get an audience.


I’m afraid of her.


----------



## Australian

She's just an average garden variety teen- probably NOT.
I'm scared of her nails.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

im afraid her trashiness will spread to other kids.


----------



## Australian




----------



## Australian

I have no tatts. 
I’m gon’ declare Bhad Bhabie the winner.
This is what she’ been up to during social distancing.
What else a rich teen gon’ do?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

She's so Jersey


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> She's so Jersey



Even I’m going to admit she’s gone too far with the tatts.


----------



## Australian

You don’t get Bhadder than this.
Two tattoos being worked on at once.


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie keepin it real


----------



## Australian

Tarzan and the bears. This might be the greatest Tarzan story ever told.


----------



## Nik Henville

Fuck me...

The stupid bint has discovered nature versus nurture.

And she is _*so*_ stoopid / ignorant / arrogant she feels the need to tell everyone else like they didn't know already.

I swore I wouldn't post in this bitchfest again, but she riles me with her ranting. Meh...!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> You don’t get Bhadder than this.
> Two tattoos being worked on at once.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70249


I’m sure she’s been worked on by two guys before.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’m sure she’s been worked on by two guys before.




We don't know that. Lets be supportive of her musical talents.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> F
> And she is _*so*_ stoopid / ignorant / arrogant she feels the need to tell everyone else like they didn't know already.




She's currently copping criticism for alleged black-fishing. She didn't start it. She can do what she want with her looks, Whats the problem?





The LA hood jury is out. I'm about to watch it.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> We don't know that. Lets be supportive of her musical talents.


I will admit she is raps equivalent to the Beatles


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I will admit she is raps equivalent to the Beatles



She’s actually a preety good rapper. Sir Paul could even see the good in her. He’s open minded about new talent.


----------



## South Park

Flash in the pan . All looks and no talent . Next week it will be some ether no name .


----------



## Nik Henville

South Park said:


> Flash in the pan...



Less a "flash in the pan", more a skid-mark...

...like that unwanted klingon on the side of the pan that won't flush away.


----------



## Australian

South Park said:


> Flash in the pan . All looks and no talent . Next week it will be some ether no name .



Her managers are the managers of Billy Eilish. Who is Billy Eilish? The biggest pop act atm.
She’s been on an upward trend for 4 years already, so dont bet on it.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> ...like that unwanted klingon on the side of the pan that won't flush away.



Klingon? She doesnt have a spinal cord on her forehead.


----------



## Australian

People can bitch about her status, but Instagram statistics talk.
Social Media Influencers is the term and they are big business.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> View attachment 71518
> People can bitch about her status, but Instagram statistics talk.




you own 18 million computers?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Many of these nuts buy followers to make it appear as if they’re popular.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> you own 18 million computers?



No, but she does. She owns every one of those 18,000 000 followers.
Not even a tyrant can institute that amount of loyalty.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> No, but she does. She owns every one of those 18,000 000 followers.
> Not even a tyrant can institute that amount of loyalty.




its not the quantity its the quality of her followers.


----------



## mickeydg5

There are so many sluts and porn stars it is hard to keep track of who dethroned or deep throated who.


----------



## Nik Henville

Australian said:


> Klingon? She doesnt have a spinal cord on her forehead.



Perhaps not...

...but she _*IS*_ fugly as all heck, and rants and raves in grunting inarticulate bursts of gibberish - like a Klingon.

However, the klingons I refer to are the little brown unwanted shit dingleberries that stick to your arse on a bad day.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> There are so many sluts and porn stars it is hard to keep track of who dethroned or deep throated who.


----------



## Australian

Nik Henville said:


> Perhaps not...
> 
> ...but she _*IS*_ fugly as all heck, and rants and raves in grunting inarticulate bursts of gibberish - like a Klingon.



Think of her poor mother who is going to go _chaos cold turkey_ when her daughter leaves home.

Correction: when her daughter boots her out of her $5000,000 California bungalow.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> its not the quantity its the quality of her followers.



It comes back to 1 plus 1 equals 2. What if the first (1) had more atoms than the second (1) ? Its flawed, because no two objects have the same amount of atoms.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> It comes back to 1 plus 1 equals 2. What if the first (1) had more atoms than the second (1) ? Its flawed, because no two objects have the same amount of atoms.




this makes no sense.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> View attachment 71530


Some of what they write about her is like that.

"has consigned herself to playing a character who ostensibly wants to have sex 24 hours a day"

Ah, it is al hearsay I guess.

By the way, is that gif Dick Van Dyke?


----------



## Sustainium

Australian said:


> No, but she does. She owns every one of those 18,000 000 followers.
> Not even a tyrant can institute that amount of loyalty.


Yeah, everybody loves a train wreck.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> Some of what they write about her is like that.
> 
> 
> Ah, it is al hearsay I guess.
> 
> By the way, is that gif Dick Van Dyke?






> "has consigned herself to playing a character who ostensibly wants to have sex 24 hours a day"


you must be talking about someone else. thats not her image at all


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> this makes no sense.



It does actually. But it just shows how much an education can filter out a direct observation. That is what is wrong with the world today: too much data and not enough direct observation.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> It does actually. But it just shows how much an education can filter out a direct observation. That is what is wrong with the world today: too much data and not enough direct observation.




ok then explain it in relation to my comment.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> ok then explain it in relation to my comment.



Read it again. If you still dont jerry, refer back to the Bhad Bhabie Tarzan story.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

i missed the tarzan story.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> i missed the tarzan story.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> you must be talking about someone else. thats not her image at all


This says it all.
That is/was here employer. Joke, laugh, caugh, laugh, choke.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> This says it all.
> That is/was here employer. Joke, laugh, caugh, laugh, choke.



That’s T.I the rapper. What’s the joke?


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie dropped a new track today.
The word ‘bich’ wasnt use once in this track.


----------



## Derek S

When she dies (I stand by my earlier prediction waaaay back in this thread, based on her lifestyle and the company she keeps, that's probably coming sooner in life than later), she will finally make LEGITIMATE headlines (not TMZ nonsense lol), that despite what her teeny, youtube "I'll click on anything" fans think, will read: _"Cash Me Owside, How Bout Dat" girl dies_. That's what she's gonna be remembered for. Not that there's anything wrong with being remembered...just sayin, I personally don't believe it will be her "music" career, eventual porn, arrests, relationships, failed "celebrity" tv show appearances, etc...it'll be that 60 minute Dr. Phil slice of pain.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Derek S said:


> When she dies (I stand by my earlier prediction waaaay back in this thread, based on her lifestyle and the company she keeps, that's probably coming sooner in life than later), she will finally make LEGITIMATE headlines (not TMZ nonsense lol), that despite what her teeny, youtube "I'll click on anything" fans think, will read: _"Cash Me Owside, How Bout Dat" girl dies_. That's what she's gonna be remembered for. Not that there's anything wrong with being remembered...just sayin, I personally don't believe it will be her "music" career, eventual porn, arrests, relationships, failed "celebrity" tv show appearances, etc...it'll be that 60 minute Dr. Phil slice of pain.


Even when she dies, her musical library will live on.


----------



## Derek S

LPMarshall hack said:


> Even when she dies, her musical library will live on.


True. So will yours. So will mine lol. But she'll be mostly remembered as the "cash me outside" dolt from dr. phil fame to the majority of people over 20 yrs old now...not her big tits, err "hits".


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Derek S said:


> True. So will yours. So will mine lol. But she'll be mostly remembered as the "cash me outside" dolt from dr. phil fame to the majority of people over 20 yrs old now...not her big tits, err "hits".


I believe in 25 years, people will remember the catalougue of Bhad Bhabie, while forgetting the catalogue of Lennon/McCartney.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> That’s T.I the rapper. What’s the joke?


It is not my cup of tea I guess.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> It is not my cup of tea I guess.




In the perfect world I would have created a thread to one of the best drummers on the planet instead of Bad Bhabie...


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Even when she dies, her musical library will live on.



I've heard her say she'll be surprised if she reaches 18.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> I've heard her say she'll be surprised if she reaches 18.


Thats gonna piss off the guys who are waiting til shes 18 to have sex with her.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Thats gonna piss off the guys who are waiting til shes 18 to have sex with her.



I bet she’ll get married young and have a kid and then it will be all Instagram kid stuff from there on.

I just hope she outlives DrPhil.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

LPMarshall hack said:


> Thats gonna piss off the guys who are waiting til shes 18 to have sex with her.




im willing to be the wait list is either short or being worked in as we speak.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> im willing to be the wait list is either short or being worked in as we speak.



So you talkin catfish Willis?


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Australian

ibmorjamn said:


>




thats inaccurate. She owns a Bentley. And is worth more than 4 mill.


----------



## Australian

Coming to a safe highway near you.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

what is it EXACTLY that you like about this adolescent ? be honest


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> what is it EXACTLY that you like about this adolescent ? be honest



You go first.


----------



## Adieu

LPMarshall hack said:


> Thats gonna piss off the guys who are waiting til shes 18 to have sex with her.



What, you don't think they're counting on the "but your honor, she looks 40 already" loophole?


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> You go first.




oh im not a fan.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Adieu said:


> What, you don't think they're counting on the "but your honor, she looks 40 already" loophole?




thats the R. Kelly response


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> oh im not a fan.



Oh I was mislead. I assumed that from crazy clowns, its a natural progression to cross over into the rap culture.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

lol


----------



## Australian

What Bhad Bhabie could have been if DrPhil didnt take her down the rap path.


----------



## SkyMonkey

Why do I get the feeling her mom is just off camera with a gun to her teddy bears head?


----------



## Australian

SkyMonkey said:


> Why do I get the feeling her mom is just off camera with a gun to her teddy bears head?



And they do it all for Buddha.


----------



## Australian

Poor little Bhad Bhabie. Her life will be short but sweet. I doubt she'll even make it to career boosting rehab.


----------



## Wildeman

Australian said:


> And they do it all for Buddha.


For Bhad Bhuddha brah.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Australian said:


> Poor little Bhad Bhabie. Her life will be short but sweet. I doubt she'll even make it to career boosting rehab.




Sadly, as long as she has a social media account you'll keep posting about her. You really fell for her, eh?


----------



## Australian

Lo-Tek said:


> Sadly, as long as she has a social media account you'll keep posting about her. You really fell for her, eh?



You seem to want to censure her rights as a citizen. But she's here to stay. Money is power, and her managers have a lot of it. They also manage Billy Eilish, who I don't like at all, but she's it atm.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Australian said:


> You seem to want to censure her rights as a citizen. But she's here to stay. Money is power, and her managers have a lot of it. They also manage Billy Eilish, who I don't like at all, but she's it atm.



No, I don't want to censure her rather just observing that you seem to have quite a crush on her.
Because she's Italian?

I'm not really crazy about Billy either. Though I haven't truly given her music a fair shot yet.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> No, I don't want to censure her rather just observing that you seem to have quite a crush on her.
> Because she's Italian?
> 
> I'm not really crazy about Billy either. Though I haven't truly given her music a fair shot yet.


Billies music is perfect to slit your wrists to


----------



## Australian

Lo-Tek said:


> No, I don't want to censure her rather just observing that you seem to have quite a crush on her.
> Because she's Italian?
> 
> I'm not really crazy about Billy either. Though I haven't truly given her music a fair shot yet.



I was going to dump her as a lab rat, but then she tapped into that Tarzan analogy and the Darwin arch angels began to sing.


----------



## Australian

Stop Press!!
LA breaks another victim.
Bhad Bhabie has officially reached celebrity status.


----------



## Nkyrental

Took it long enough to finally catch up with this dreg to society!!!


----------



## Trident




----------



## Australian

Harsh .


----------



## Adieu

Australian said:


> Stop Press!!
> LA breaks another victim.
> Bhad Bhabie has officially reached celebrity status.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74404



Drugs? Pregnancy? Warts?

...all of the above?!?!?


----------



## Wildeman

To properly fall off the wagon you must get on it first.


----------



## Australian

Adieu said:


> Drugs? Pregnancy? Warts?
> 
> ...all of the above?!?!?





Wildeman said:


> To properly fall off the wagon you must get on it first.


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie gets released/escapes from rehab early.


----------



## Nkyrental

She is going to end up like that woman that thought she was black, and told everyone she was! 

Rachael Dolezal!


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> She is going to end up like that woman that thought she was black, and told everyone she was!
> 
> Rachael Dolezal!




I hope not. Bhade Bhabie is sort of cute.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

This American's dream has nothing to do with wealth.


----------



## Australian

IOSEPHVS said:


> This American's dream has nothing to do with wealth.



Tell me more...?


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie’s mum giving advice on how to raise a rapper.

A nice gesture.


----------



## Australian

*The wait is over! Bhad Bhabie dropping her latest track since rehab , today. *

*It's Gon' be fire!*



Gon' be fire!


----------



## Nkyrental

NOTHING more hilariously amazing than a skinny white girl acting like a black woman!!!


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> NOTHING more hilariously amazing than a skinny white girl acting like a black woman!!!



When you’ve got that much talent does it matter?


----------



## Australian

Here’s the new song.


----------



## Nkyrental

WOW, just WOW!
Congress needs to do something useful, like make EVERY rap/pop/country artist do a song with no auto tune prior to being allowed to record ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## Adieu

Nkyrental said:


> She is going to end up like that woman that thought she was black, and told everyone she was!
> 
> Rachael Dolezal!



I'm still ocnfused how y'all bought that

She looks like your average middle aged Eastern European with a light tan and a perm

You'd be literally hard pressed to find someone operating a cash register in, say, Russia or Ukraine who DOESN'T look pretty much exactly like that. They ~all~ do.

And, unless they were born 9 month after the Moscow Olympics, almost NONE of them could be the least bit black


----------



## Madfinger

Back to to topic I think she is doing it herself. If artists are interested in a free ride instead of the art respect is nil so some grab the money & run, then go arse up. Will be worth nothing when the tatt's n titts sag.


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> WOW, just WOW!
> Congress needs to do something useful, like make EVERY rap/pop/country artist do a song with no auto tune prior to being allowed to record ANYTHING!!!!



Yes. Have it on file so that at a later time where litigation is rampant, we can fill more prisons.


----------



## Australian

Adieu said:


> I'm still ocnfused how y'all bought that
> 
> She looks like your average middle aged Eastern European with a light tan and a perm
> 
> You'd be literally hard pressed to find someone operating a cash register in, say, Russia or Ukraine who DOESN'T look pretty much exactly like that. They ~all~ do.
> 
> And, unless they were born 9 month after the Moscow Olympics, almost NONE of them could be the least bit black








Bhad Bhabie is black.


----------



## Cthulhu

Australian said:


> View attachment 80926
> 
> 
> Bhad Bhabie is black.


Hey, that’s not appropriation, that’s inclusion!


LAUGHOUTLOUD


----------



## Australian

Cthulhu said:


> Hey, that’s not appropriation, that’s inclusion!
> 
> 
> LAUGHOUTLOUD



She even provides a Charles Darwin inspired reason for her evolution. Some may say worthy of a Pulitzer Prize:
​


----------



## houseofrock

The more you post of Bhad Bhabie the more I'm convinced some people should not reproduce.


----------



## Australian

houseofrock said:


> The more you post of Bhad Bhabie the more I'm convinced some people should not reproduce.




Good luck trying to keep her from reproducing. Yin and Yang babies .


----------



## Kutt

I look forward to age and reality eating away at these talentless hacks, and the rash of suicides that might follow.


----------



## SLICKFASTER

45 pages n not one.shot og IGGY’s arse?????!!!!!!


----------



## Adieu

SLICKFASTER said:


> 45 pages n not one.shot og IGGY’s arse?????!!!!!!



Here you go, enjoy!




I tried to post a recent saggy geezer version, but ....alas, censorship.


----------



## SLICKFASTER

I GGY POP IS!!! The S H I T..... His punk days...Candy, playing the dad in Cry Baby.... when was the last time you looked at yer self naked in a full length mirror?? At his age if I’m lookin like that I’ll be good...so his skin suit is a little loose... he’s still an Iconic rocker...
Is he still alive???


----------



## houseofrock

Australian said:


> Good luck trying to keep her from reproducing. Yin and Yang babies .



I was referring to her parents.


----------



## Australian

houseofrock said:


> I was referring to her parents.



Underneath all that clusterfvckness I see a decent person.


----------



## BanditPanda

.


----------



## houseofrock

Australian said:


> Underneath all that clusterfvckness I see a decent person.



I admire your optimism.


----------



## Australian

houseofrock said:


> I admire your optimism.



Its unfounded and fanciful.


----------



## Australian

Mini Poll time.
Who’s latest song is better- Paris’ or Bhabies’.


----------



## houseofrock

OK you win, I'll play.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Mini Poll time.
> Who’s latest song is better- Paris’ or Bhabies’.



Both songs terrible. But I'd do Paris because I think she is good looking. Bhad Baby looks like a fat young Snooki


----------



## Australian

houseofrock said:


> OK you win, I'll play.





Complete garbage!


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> But I'd do Paris because I think she is good looking.




Since she got her nose done she doesn't look bad.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Australian said:


> Mini Poll time.
> Who’s latest song is better- Paris’ or Bhabies’.


----------



## Lo-Tek

SLICKFASTER said:


> I GGY POP IS!!! The S H I T..... His punk days...Candy, playing the dad in Cry Baby.... when was the last time you looked at yer self naked in a full length mirror?? At his age if I’m lookin like that I’ll be good...so his skin suit is a little loose... he’s still an Iconic rocker...
> Is he still alive???



Cry Baby- worth it just for Traci! lol


----------



## Wildeman

Australian said:


> Mini Poll time.
> Who’s latest song is better- Paris’ or Bhabies’.



Which knife through the head hurts less?


----------



## Australian

...going for 50 pages.

‘preeceeayte y’all


----------



## johnny q

Adieu said:


> Here you go, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 80950
> 
> 
> I tried to post a recent saggy geezer version, but ....alas, censorship.


UH!!! I just puked!


----------



## johnny q

Lo-Tek said:


> Cry Baby- worth it just for Traci! lol


AND......she was on the "right side of 18" for those of us who....well, get stimulated by her aura and presence


----------



## Australian

Serial bully Dr Phil didnt anticipate that his victims would eventually seek compensation.
Paris Hilton, Bhad Bhabie and other victims of tgese child prison camps, now all cashed up are making a stand against this lucrative racket championed by Dr Phil .


----------



## Australian




----------



## Australian




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Turnabout Ranch sounds like the perfect place to send entitled brats like these cunts


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Turnabout Ranch sounds like the perfect place to send entitled brats like these cunts



What about the cunts that work there though. When humans are allowed to treat other humans like beasts it never ends well.

If you watched the videos, these teenagers were treated worse than dogs, not allowing them to bathe, forcing them to eat food they loathe, sleeping without a pillow, not allowing them to wear shoes, confining them to a small tent, not allowing them to communicate with others there, , not allowing them to look at eachother, and sexual harrassment allegations are now surfacing. I dont agree with it one bit...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> What about the cunts that work there though. When humans are allowed to treat other humans like beasts it never ends well.
> 
> If you watched the videos, these teenagers were treated worse than dogs, not allowing them to bathe, forcing them to eat food they loathe, sleeping without a pillow, not allowing them to wear shoes, confining them to a small tent, not allowing them to communicate with others there, , not allowing them to look at eachother, and sexual harrassment allegations are now surfacing. I dont agree with it one bit...



I didn’t watch them all the way thru (ain’t nobody got time for dat!)

Bhad baby prob deserved everything she got tho.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Bhad baby prob deserved everything she got tho.




She probably did but Tit For Tat ant going to solve anything.


----------



## Australian

Its on! Bhad Bhabie has just issued a statement giving Dr Phil until 5th of April to apologise or she's going to take action.



​


----------



## Australian

Bhad Bhabie breaks another record and makes over $1million in her first six hours on OnlyFans:
https://www.nme.com/en_au/news/musi...on-in-her-first-six-hours-on-onlyfans-2913604


----------



## Australian




----------



## ricksdisconnected

damn, photoshop has gotten even better.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Fingernails like that make even the hottest chick look like garbage.

not implying she is hot in any way


----------



## ricksdisconnected

LPMarshall hack said:


> Fingernails like that make even the hottest chick look like garbage.
> 
> not implying she is hot in any way




yep. then she opens her mouth and the ghetto fabulous
comes rolling out.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

I've never really understood the reason for this topic, but to me she's the worst kind of ghettowhite trash. And that she can make so much money doing the trashy things she does just tells me that there are plenty of people out there who have room temperature IQs who are easily amused and will spend money for that amusement. 

I shudder to think that my grandparent's generation fought WWII and all they fought for and many died for was to eventually go to allow that subhuman trash to do what she does and disrespect her elders in the most flagrant way possible.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

i never understood to which throne Iggy was ever on and to which throne this white trash
resides. op has always refused to answer even when asked directly.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> i never understood to which throne Iggy was ever on and to which throne this white trash
> resides. op has always refused to answer even when asked directly.



At the time, Iggy had three songs in the Billboard chards


Matthews Guitars said:


> I've never really understood the reason for this topic, but to me she's the worst kind of ghettowhite trash. And that she can make so much money doing the trashy things she does just tells me that there are plenty of people out there who have room temperature IQs who are easily amused and will spend money for that amusement.
> 
> I shudder to think that my grandparent's generation fought WWII and all they fought for and many died for was to eventually go to allow that subhuman trash to do what she does and disrespect her elders in the most flagrant way possible.




Wars produces skank and other subhuman by-Products. I don't see the point in glorifying war. And, I don't see why a human can't have a few traits that are bad. The parent who only lets their child have a clean nose is doing that child a disservice. Perfection is the most boring thing in the world, so the person screws up to make life interesting again. I feel sorry for ministers' children. 

So the moral of the day is, let your children have a few frowned upon features to their life. Or be cursed with the wrath of a bored child.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

Oh, I expect people to have a few imperfections. But when you can not find one redeeming characteristic in a specific young person....just wow. I can't see anything there but disrespectful trash, a real lowlife bottom feeder.


----------



## Australian

Matthews Guitars said:


> Oh, I expect people to have a few imperfections. But when you can not find one redeeming characteristic in a specific young person....just wow. I can't see anything there but disrespectful trash, a real lowlife bottom feeder.




She's making her own money. She also paid her mums mortgage. She influences her followers to buy certain products...make-up etc. So she helps companies make money.
Sure she's got some bad traits, but so has Dr Phil. Even Jesus was a rebel in his younger days.

Who has the right to tell someone what accent or hood they can speak anyway.
What did those Apostles from the UK preach? "Let it Be".


----------



## houseofrock

Australian said:


> She's making her own money. She also paid her mums mortgage. She influences her followers to buy certain products...make-up etc. So she helps companies make money.
> Sure she's got some bad traits, but so has Dr Phil. Even Jesus was a rebel in his younger days.
> 
> Who has the right to tell someone what accent or hood they can speak anyway.
> What did those Apostles from the UK preach? "Let it Be".



Oh no, now he is comparing trailer trash to Jesus _and_ Dr Phil. Will this malarky ever end. 
Between the Kardashians, Miley, Bhad Bhabie, Cardie B, who is next in line to stoop to an all time low.

Apostles? The Beatles? I think you need to look up the meaning of the word.


----------



## Australian

houseofrock said:


> Oh no, now he is comparing trailer trash to Jesus _and_ Dr Phil. Will this malarky ever end.
> Between the Kardashians, Miley, Bhad Bhabie, Cardie B, who is next in line to stoop to an all time low.
> 
> Apostles? The Beatles? I think you need to look up the meaning of the word.



Jesus could walk into an area and change health for the better in people. Thats a given! I wouldn't draw any comparisons between the other two dropkicks and him.
But from what I've witnessed, Bhad Bhabie could cause a betterment in health of her fans if only transient, whereas Dr Phil would walk into an area and reduce the mental and physical health of the people. Thus, Dr Phil is the less valuable of the three.


----------



## Australian

houseofrock said:


> Oh no, now he is comparing trailer trash



Here's your girl Bhad Bhabie outside her fully paid off house, and her fully paid off cars. You can bitch all you like but...the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Proof that good things can happen to good people.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Proof that good things can happen to good people.



 she’s proud of herself.
Rappers are making the bucks. Drake just bought a watch for 2.3 million.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Even if I was as rich and talented as Bhad Bhaby, I’d never spend more than $30 on a watch.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Sapient

This thread is weird.


----------



## Australian

Sapient said:


> This thread is weird.



It wasnt meant to be.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Even if I was as rich and talented as Bhad Bhaby, I’d never spend more than $30 on a watch.



You wouldnt have to. Her managers look after that with birthday presents to their beloved cash cow.


----------



## Sapient

Australian said:


> It wasnt meant to be.



The thread has been around a while so out of morbid curiosity I took a look. This is a thread over some white trash skank. Might as well be Snooky. I bet she smells like an old horse. Lol. 

I tried to think of a decent chick you could have made the thread about .....I got nothing though. Olivia, 40 years ago?







<boing>


----------



## Australian

Sapient said:


> The thread has been around a while so out of morbid curiosity I took a look. This is a thread over some white trash skank. Might as well be Snooky. I bet she smells like an old horse. Lol.
> 
> I tried to think of a decent chick you could have made the thread about .....I got nothing though. Olivia, 40 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <boing>



For Australias Bhad Bhabie doppelganger I would have went with this.


----------



## Australian

Recent Bhad Bhabie Instagram rant. Still getting the viewers of her Instagram Lives- 30,000 plus.

Watch the end of the video when she gets dragged offline by management.


----------



## Australian

Sapient said:


> The thread has been around a while so out of morbid curiosity I took a look. This is a thread over some white trash skank. Might as well be Snooky. I bet she smells like an old horse. Lol.
> 
> I tried to think of a decent chick you could have made the thread about .....I got nothing though. Olivia, 40 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <boing>



Olivia is an American. Has been for yonks.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Did she go to an Ivy League school by chance?


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Did she go to an Ivy League school by chance?





There's evidence that she did.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> There's evidence that she did.
> 
> View attachment 92262
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92260


It shows!


----------



## Sapient

Australian said:


> Olivia is an American. Has been for yonks.



"Kang" says you're lying.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

Money is absolutely no proof or even evidence of being a good person. Just ask your local drug lord or cartel enforcer. Or televangelist, for that matter. (Often these are the worst, self serving people who preach to you and tell you that you'll go to hell if you don't keep the collection basket full of money, because for some reason, god needs money????) 

There is absolutely no shortage of people who have money and are utterly completely worthless as human beings, and even their very existence causes harm to others. 

On the other hand, there are some incredibly good people who do good for others on a daily basis and they have trouble making ends meet while living a very modest lifestyle. 

The Seven Deadly Sins are a checklist of opportunities to make money off of. If you can stomach it.


----------



## Australian

Sapient said:


> "Kang" says you're lying.



She became an American citizen and abandoned that very kangsroo for fame in the US.


----------



## Australian

Matthews Guitars said:


> Money is absolutely no proof or even evidence of being a good person. Just ask your local drug lord or cartel enforcer. Or televangelist, for that matter. (Often these are the worst, self serving people who preach to you and tell you that you'll go to hell if you don't keep the collection basket full of money, because for some reason, god needs money????)
> 
> There is absolutely no shortage of people who have money and are utterly completely worthless as human beings, and even their very existence causes harm to others.
> 
> On the other hand, there are some incredibly good people who do good for others on a daily basis and they have trouble making ends meet while living a very modest lifestyle.
> 
> The Seven Deadly Sins are a checklist of opportunities to make money off of. If you can stomach it.



Money is all we can judge rappers by. Talent or charity isnt usually home at a homies place.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> It shows!



All jokes aside I’d put my money in Bhad Bhabies hands if I wanted the money to grow.
I bet Bhad Bhabie has more business and life sense than a Harvard graduate.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> All jokes aside I’d put my money in Bhad Bhabies hands if I wanted the money to grow.
> I bet Bhad Bhabie has more business and life sense than a Harvard graduate.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> All jokes aside I’d put my money in Bhad Bhabies hands if I wanted the money to grow.
> I bet Bhad Bhabie has more business and life sense than a Harvard graduate.


Lol


----------



## ricksdisconnected

LPMarshall hack said:


> Lol




i cant believe hes serious.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Bhad Bhabie is Bhig Bhusiness


----------



## Sapient

Australian said:


> She became an American citizen and abandoned that very kangsroo for fame in the US.



Shame. I would have loved to see here kangaroo in person back then.


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> Bhad Bhabie is Bhig Bhusiness



She’s making bhig bhucks to pay for her bhoobs and bhutt.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> i cant believe hes serious.



I’m not kidding. A Harvard student couldnt get himself out of a pickle. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth, and then gets a job where the Bhad Bhabies of the company are getting it done while he goes along for the ride, and takes all the credit because he has a Harvard School tie.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

roflmfao. ok


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> roflmfao. ok



Glad we sorted that out:

What if Bhad Bhabie was Dr Phils transgender daughter:


----------



## Australian

To think that a hoe from Florida could gain so much attention. This is one of the biggest threads ever on this forum heading towards 50 pages.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Australian said:


> To think that a hoe from Florida could gain so much attention. This is one of the biggest threads ever on this forum heading towards 50 pages.
> 
> View attachment 92340




as by your design.


----------



## Australian

ricksdisconnected said:


> as by your design.



I’m not proud of it.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I’d hate to be on her Bhad side!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

https://mobile.twitter.com/barstoolsports/status/1422596267188891652

And now, a word from our sponsors….


----------



## Nkyrental

Well, we are officially doomed as a society!!!!

https://mobile.twitter.com/barstoolsports/status/1422596267188891652


----------



## Australian

So thats what Wap looks like.

Deaf people shouldnt be at concerts.


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> Well, we are officially doomed as a society!!!!
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/barstoolsports/status/1422596267188891652



Rappers have just got their own way of saying things:


----------



## Australian




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Nkyrental said:


> Well, we are officially doomed as a society!!!!
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/barstoolsports/status/1422596267188891652


Copycat!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I’d love to bend Cardis big ass over and plow her into next week


----------



## Australian

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’d love to bend Cardis big ass over and plow her into next week



She’s into that.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> She’s into that.


Hope so!


----------



## Australian

Iggys son.


----------



## Australian

Good news !
Bhad Bhabie is releasing some new material. 

​


----------



## ricksdisconnected

total white trash.


----------



## ibmorjamn

50 pages ? How could anyone listen to that. I like Mary J much better.


----------



## Australian

Her fans love this sh-t though.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Australian said:


> Her fans love this sh-t though.


That says a lot about her fans. Obviously she makes more than a stripper but I bet she could do that just as well. Just sayin.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ricksdisconnected

ibmorjamn said:


> That says a lot about her fans. Obviously she makes more than a stripper but I bet she could do that just as well. Just sayin.




i wouldnt attend that club.


----------



## Australian

ibmorjamn said:


>





I know an ex-stripper when I see one.


----------



## Australian

Just checking on my nestegg thread to see what this brat has been up to.

Any new songs?
Married?
Kids?
Whats her net worth these days?
Is she still alive?


----------



## Derek S

Australian said:


> Just checking on my nestegg thread to see what this brat has been up to.
> 
> Any new songs?
> Married?
> Kids?
> Whats her net worth these days?


I believe a legit question for your list is "still alive?"


----------



## Australian

Derek S said:


> I believe a legit question for your list is "still alive?"



Edited and Its now added


----------



## Australian

Well judjing by the present lack of interest in this thread, I can only assume that DrPhil has lost favor with the Bronx.

My job is done.


----------



## Leonard Neemoil

ibmorjamn said:


> That says a lot about her fans. Obviously she makes more than a stripper but I bet she could do that just as well. Just sayin.



Her fans? 

It says more about society if that is considered entertainment by enough people for her to have the bankroll she supposedly has...


----------



## Australian

Leonard Neemoil said:


> Her fans?
> 
> It says more about society if that is considered entertainment by enough people for her to have the bankroll she supposedly has...



It seems that there’s a reward from society for being like that. Why that is,…


famous for being famous


----------

